# AlepenX..das erste mal....einmal ist keinmal TEIL II



## Coffee (10. März 2005)

hallo forumsuser,

ja ich habs getan, gestern abend habe ich beim abendessen mit meinem mann beschlossen, ICH MACHE HEUER EINEN ALPEN -X   

passiert ist folgendes:

bei einem leckeren Steak mit Karottengemüse und Schafskäse plauderten wir über sporteln im allgemeinen. dabei viel auch das gespräch wie es andere paare sehen wo einer sportlich aktiver ist als der andere. und so kam es, das er fragte wie das bei einer bekannten sei   ich meinte, das eben diese bekannte ebenso einen verständlichen und tolleranten mann wie ich habe und diese jenige sogar heuer einen ALPEN X machen wird. einen für genießer.

es dauerte keine 5 sekunden, da meinte mein gegenüber, allerliebster mann, ob ich denn nicht auch zu sowas lust hätte. natürlich musste ich leicht grinsend nicken ;-)und beriets 10 minuten später hatte ich besagte freundin im ichat. und wiederum nur 5 minuten später war via online mein anmeldeformular ausgefüllt und auf den virtuelen weg gebracht. 

die ganze nacht dachte ich nur an mein vorhaben. und die ganze nacht hoffte ich, das zum termin wo meine freundin gebucht hat noch etwas frei wäre. heute morgen dann ncohmals schnell per fax die anmeldung raus (ist so vorgeschrieben vom veranstalter das sie eine unterschrift benötigen)

gerade eben dann die erlösung ;-) der termin steht, es ist noch ein platz frei udn ich werde nun auch mein zimmer mit besagter freundin teilen. so sparen wir uns auch noch den einzelzimmerzuschlag *gg*

nachdem ich dann auch noch an der quelle sitze, habe ich sofort die passenden kompass karten bestellt   so werde ich ab nächster woche schon die tour abfahren können bis in jeden winkel meiner karten. meine kleine schwarze stehlampe habe ich ebenfalls einer kleinen kurzkontrolle unterzogen...jaja...ende august ist noch weit...zu weit, wie soll ich diese vorfreude nur so lange aushalten. werde ich überhaupt noch ruhig schlafen können.....


blacksurf ich freu mich so   


so und nun zu euch, ist ja nun mein ERSTER ;-) udn ich will von euch alles wissen. vielelicht findet sich auch der ein oder andere der heuer auch seinen ersten vor sich hat, und auch so aufgeregt ist wie ich. dieser thread soll zum austausch der vorbereitung und auch nachbereitung sein.

meines, euren und unseren ALPEN X


viel spaß


coffee


----------



## Nidabaya (10. März 2005)

Hallo,

ich kann deine Freude verstehen,denn bei uns ist es ähnlich.

Geplanter AX Steinach-Riva in der ersten Augustwoche.

Wir planen schon seit Oktober.

Das Ganze findest Du auf unserer HP  www.transalp2005.de

und auch Touren fürs Training im Bayerischen Wald.

Im Netz findest Du auch unzählige Seiten die Dir weiterhelfen bzw. die Dir die Zeit bis zum AX verkürzen.


Ciao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertutnix (10. März 2005)

willt du mir nicht sagen, mit wem ihr 2 fahrt, dann könnte ich da noch ein bischen vorwarnen   

wir unterhalten uns am 06.04. bei unserem dimb-münchenumlandtreffen über das thema (tendenziell einsteigerbezogen), also kommen 




... und jetzt wieder ruhig durchatmen

langsam bis 3 zählen ...




und dann wieder FREUEN!


----------



## Coffee (10. März 2005)

es gibt kenen smilie der mein breites grinsen erfassen könnte   

also wir fahren mit dem hier und gönnen uns die hausfrauenroute - vital- denke das reicht erstmal für den anfang *gG* wobei mir die bikewahl vermutlich sehr schwer fallen wird *lach*

so, muss mal schnell weg, riegel besorgen, udn trikot, und und und...


ach quatsch ist ja noch zeit *lol*




ich freu mich sooooooooooooo *hibbel*



coffee


----------



## THE_DUSCHE (10. März 2005)

ich kanns ebenso verstehn. war bei unserem ersten letztes jahr auch so.
und dieses jahr packens wir in die westalpen und die freude ist genauso groß wie letztes jahr.

aber kurz vor dem start kommt dann so ne phase, in der man sich denkt:
*hält das wetter?
*bin ich wirklich fit genug?
*haben wir wirklich eine schöne route gewählt
*werd ich auch ja nichts vergessen

aber wenn amn auf der tour ist dann kann man ersten noch gar nicht fassen an den ersten beiden tagen und danach ist man ja eh schon am gardasee^^.

alles in allem gehts uns da genauso...

felix


----------



## MaryTschuana (10. März 2005)

@coffee...

kann mir auch gut vórstellen wie es in dir vorgeht... morgen suchen wir die route aus....

ich werd den thread mitverfolgen... bringt sicher was...


----------



## blacksurf (10. März 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> blacksurf ich freu mich so
> 
> coffee






ich mich auch!


----------



## dertutnix (11. März 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> ich freu mich sooooooooooooo *hibbel*



coffee, nachdem ich ja so halbberuflich nahezu jeden tag einen alpencross mir dem finger auf der landkarte abfahr, kann ich entwarnung geben: "hibbel"zumachen hört nie auf   


und dann noch ein bischen ärgern   
den 1. ac und dann nicht mit ende lago? nenene, geht ja garnicht. da hätten wir doch endlich mal die besten pizzarien am lago vergleichen können


----------



## Carsten (11. März 2005)

Schau mal auf meine Homepage und in meine Fotogalerie...da bekommt Ihr kräftig Vorgeschmack!
Und wenn das nicht reicht, kauft Euch die DVD, die macht dann richtig Lust auf die Tour!!!


----------



## blacksurf (11. März 2005)

@dertutnix *g* stimmt 
aber die Gelegenheit gibst schon viel früher am Weekend um den 4. Juni
da fahr ich wieder runter zum Pizzaprüfen und feiern


----------



## blacksurf (11. März 2005)

Carsten schrieb:
			
		

> Schau mal auf meine Homepage und in meine Fotogalerie...da bekommt Ihr kräftig Vorgeschmack!
> Und wenn das nicht reicht, kauft Euch die DVD, die macht dann richtig Lust auf die Tour!!!



das stimmt, da waren wir schon  
- hat sich schon rumgesprochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (11. März 2005)

guten morgen   

*indenspiegelschau* ja grinsen ist noch da   


danke schonmal an euch. sind ja doch einige alpen Xler unterwegs denen es so geht. und ich hatte schon angst das ich ein ausnahmezustand bin ;-) aber so fühl ich mich doch gleich gut aufgehoben. 

gestern war ich also doch gleich noch was kaufen *gG* ein energygetränk   hab extra aufs haltbarkeitsdatum geschaut, irgendwann 07, aber da ich sowas selten benutze, dachte ich für 5 tage hintereinander kann das in der flasche nicht schaden.

eine Alpen X dvd ist bereits auf den weg zu mir, ich hoffe das ich sie die nächsten tage mal ansehen kann. wahrscheinlich dann als dauerprogramm auf dem tv. aus dem umschalter mach ich einfach die batterien raus   

so heute steht wieder training auf dem programm. ein paar kilometer rollen als "vor" training   und am we evtl ein paar mit meiner Alpen X begleiterin blacksurf   


grüße coffee


P.S. @ dertuitnix, pizza können wir auch testen wenn du hier in unserer gegend wegen dimb umterwegs bist, da war doch was gell ;-)


----------



## sideshowbob (11. März 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> guten morgen
> 
> *indenspiegelschau* ja grinsen ist noch da
> ....



irgendwie kenn ich das   
habe auch meinen ersten alpenX vor dieses jahr. 
und freu mich wie auf weihnachten und geburtstag zusammen.
aber da ich noch nie mit dem bike wirklich in den bergen war gehts im mai erstmal an den gardasee ... schaun ob ich das überhaupt packe?! *leichtepanikattackebekomme* 

können uns dann ja am pizzaplauder gegenseitig was vorgrinsen


----------



## dertutnix (11. März 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. @ dertuitnix, pizza können wir auch testen wenn du hier in unserer gegend wegen dimb umterwegs bist, da war doch was gell ;-)



werde ich euch wohl eine absage erteilen müssen. der lehrgang ist hart und denke kaum, dass ich mich da abseilen kann/will. pizza werden wir aber trotzdem mal hinkriegen


----------



## Kleinblattagent (11. März 2005)

Hi coffee,

tja, was gehört alles dazu:   

1. Mindestens einmal sich so richtig brettern
2. Ein kapitaler Regenguß ohne weit und breit eine Unterstellmöglichkeit
3. Mindestens einen Platten
4. Schieben/Tragen
5. Ein schmerzendes Hinterteil
6. Eine miese Hüttenübernachtung mit schnarchenden und blähenden Mitbewohnern
7. Nasse Füße von einer Bachdurchquerung
8. Morgens in die durchgeschwitzten und stinkenden Sachen vom Vortag steigen, weil man keine Möglichkeit hatte diese am Vortag auszuwaschen
9. Erst nach Einbruch der Dämmerung in der Unterkunft ankommen
10. Schnee
11. Das der Fotoapparat genau dann seinen Geist aufgibt, wenn Du gerade das beste Motiv vor Augen hast.   
12. Bei Minusgraden morgens aufs Rad steigen müssen
13. Eine leere Wasserflasche oder einen leeren Trinkrucksack und die nächste "Tankstelle" ist noch kilometerweit entfernt.
14. Hungerast
15. Für eine 180 Sek. Dusche auf der Hütte 5 zahlen müssen.
16. Sich mit eiskaltem Wasser duschen müssen. (Macht bei der Kopfwäsche besonders Freude)   
17. Eine schlaflose Nacht
18. Konditionstief
19. Proletenhafte und sich selbstüberschätzende Mitfahrer
20. Das Gefühl bei 35°C im Schatten fast am Berg abzurauchen
21. Fluchend auf einer Asphaltstraße im Abgasstrudel hunderter Autos fahren zu müssen
22. Dicke Beine
23. Mitten durch eine Kuhherde zu fahren
24. Der Tritt in einen Kuhfladen
25. Das Gefühl zu haben, daß alles am Körper und am Rad nach Kuhmist stinkt
26. Sich fragen: "Warum mache ich das eigentlich?"
27. Den brennenden Schweiß in den Augen
28. Eine Stunde lang nach einer verlorenen Schraube suchen
29. Schlauch flicken im steilen Gelände
30. Sich das Pedal mindesten 20 Mal in die gleiche Stelle zu rammen
31. Kettenblattabdrücke auf der Wade
32. Mit knurrendem Magen vor einer Hütte stehen, die aber wegen Renovierungsarbeiten geschlossen hat.
33. Durch hüfthohes Gras zu fahren/laufen und dabei von Insekten halb aufgefressen zu werden
34. Tränen
35. Verständnislose Wanderer
36. Sich mit vollem Magen den nächsten Anstieg hochquälen
37. Angst vor der nächsten Abfahrt
38. Einen ganzen Tag Dauerregen 
39. Einen Tag vor der Tour geht trotz intensiver Wartung Dein Rad kaputt 
40. Sich an einem Ast Deine gerade neugekaufte und sündhaftteure Hose aufzureißen
41. Zerkratzte Beine
42. Wut über die mangelnde Kondition  

aber auch:

1. Der Apfelstrudel auf der Hütte nach einem langen Anstieg
2. Das unvergleichliche Landschaftserlebnis
3. Am Ende das Gefühl es geschafft zu haben
4. Die warme Sonne
5. Der blaue Himmel
6. Abends erschöpft in einem richtigen Bett einzuschlafen
7. Sich ganz dem Rausch der Geschwindigkeit bei der nächsten Abfahrt hinzugeben
8. Die Pizza am Lago
9. Abends wie ein verhungerter über das Essen herfallen
10. Das glückliche Gefühl eine knifflige Abfahrt diesmal ohne Absteigen geschafft zu haben
11. Der herrliche Duft in einem Kiefernwald
12. Andere Biker zu treffen und damit nicht das Gefühl zu haben, daß man nicht der/die einzige Bekloppte ist.
13. Abends den Tag noch einmal in Ruhe revue passieren zu lassen
14. Essen und trinken bis zum Umfallen
15. Stolz
16. Der Sieg über den inneren Schweinehund
17. Hüttenromantik
18. Sonnenauf/untergang an einer Hütte
19. Wanderer mit ihren lustigen Weisheiten
20. Das Gefühl zu haben in dieser großartigen und gewaltigen Natur nur ganz klein zu sein.
21. Einfach einmal mehr für die Unterkunft bezahlt zu haben als man eigentlich vorhatte.
22. Einmal während der Tour alle seine guten Vorsätze über Bord zu werfen.
23. Die Freude nach der Tour alles ohne große Blessuren überstanden zu haben
24. Die Vorfreude aufs nächste Jahr

Laß Dich von meinen kleinen Frotzelein nicht abschrecken, aber das meiste davon habe ich am eigenen Leib erlebt. (Natürlich nicht alles auf einer einzigen Tour!)
Ich denke, jeder hier kann seine eigene Liste schreiben und sicherlich fehlt noch einiges.

Viel Spaß bei Deiner Tour wünscht

               Michael


----------



## Enrgy (11. März 2005)

@ coffee

Ihr nehmt ja wohl den Singlespeeder, oder???    


@ Kleinblattagent

tolle Aufzählung! Nur ist das Verhältnis negativ zu positiv  1 zu1,75, was mich weiterhin eisern von solch einer Tor"tour" abhält...


----------



## Coffee (11. März 2005)

@ Enrgy,
ich hardere noch mit mir *gG* wobei mich mein mann und auch blacksurf vermutlich nciht mit dem singlespeeder weglassen *lol* nehm ich eben meine stehlampe die ist auch super und leicht ;-)

@Kleinblattagent,
drum machen wir die hausfrauenluxusvariante *gg* mit anständig hotels und buffet am abend und am morgen. ausserdem habe ich blacksurf dabei, oder sie mich, je nachdem. also kann ruhig einer unser beiden cameras kaputt gehen *gg* da mache ich mir mal nicht die sorgen. und klamotten, habe mir bereits pro tag eines ausgesucht, ist ja gepäcktransport   da kann frau mal mehr einpacken.

*freufreufreu*


coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (11. März 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> und klamotten, habe mir bereits pro tag eines ausgesucht, ist ja gepäcktransport   da kann frau mal mehr einpacken.




An Trikots solls Dir ja nicht mangeln, hab ich gehört (gesehen)...

Also ihr zwei zieht jetzt ohne eure Männers los, hab ich das richtig verstanden?


----------



## Coffee (11. März 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> An Trikots solls Dir ja nicht mangeln, hab ich gehört (gesehen)...
> 
> Also ihr zwei zieht jetzt ohne eure Männers los, hab ich das richtig verstanden?



jepp, wird quasi die hausfrauenalpencrossfrauenweek  

mein mann darf ja auch alleine zum skifahren ;-) dann darf ich auch mal biken    

ICK FREU MICH

coffee


----------



## blacksurf (11. März 2005)

klaro..um ehrlich zu sein mein Liebster würden den Alpencross garnicht 
schaffen  
Aber es fährt ein netter Bekannter von mir mit!


----------



## Kleinblattagent (11. März 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> @ Kleinblattagent
> 
> tolle Aufzählung! Nur ist das Verhältnis negativ zu positiv  1 zu1,75, was mich weiterhin eisern von solch einer Tor"tour" abhält...


Das ist mir beim Schreiben auch schon aufgefallen, aber allein Punkt 2 in der Positivliste macht alle Negativpunkte zunichte!



			
				Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> @Kleinblattagent,
> drum machen wir die hausfrauenluxusvariante *gg* mit anständig hotels und buffet am abend und am morgen. ausserdem habe ich blacksurf dabei, oder sie mich, je nachdem. also kann ruhig einer unser beiden cameras kaputt gehen *gg* da mache ich mir mal nicht die sorgen. und klamotten, habe mir bereits pro tag eines ausgesucht, ist ja gepäcktransport  da kann frau mal mehr einpacken.


Das hört sich ja schon fast zu gut an. Ich mache immer Solotouren, da ist die ein oder andere Panne schon zwangsläufig vorprogrammiert, obwohl ich mir im allgemeinen auch immer eher den Luxus einer vernünftigen Hotelunterkunft gönne. Mehr als zwei Hüttenübernachtungen während einer 6-tägigen Tour halte ich einfach nicht aus.

Gruß

Michael


----------



## showman (11. März 2005)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> klaro..um ehrlich zu sein mein Liebster würden den Alpencross garnicht
> schaffen
> Aber es fährt ein netter Bekannter von mir mit!


Also weil ICH es nicht bin kann es ja nur M sein   

Gruß Showman


----------



## Alpine Maschine (11. März 2005)

Vielleicht hilft der Tipp:

Alle Klamotten, Tools und Parts schon vorher ausprobieren und einfahren.

So ist man gleich schon in der "Testphase" und weiß dann ganz genau, was taugt und was man besser zuhause lässt.

Grüße


----------



## blacksurf (11. März 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Also weil ICH es nicht bin kann es ja nur M sein
> 
> Gruß Showman



nö es gibt noch mehr nette Männer *g*
es ist ein Freund aus Stuttgart


----------



## Coffee (11. März 2005)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht hilft der Tipp:
> 
> Alle Klamotten, Tools und Parts schon vorher ausprobieren und einfahren.
> 
> ...



eh klar. alle sachen die ich mitnehme sind eh im ständigen dauergebrauch bei mir ;-)

coffee


----------



## All-Mountain (12. März 2005)

Hey Coffe & Blacksurf,
gratuliere zu Eurem Entschluss. Der AX wird Euch bestimmt Spaß machen.

Zum Punkt 5 hab ich was Für Euch: 
Eine super Gesäßcreme (unangebrochen). Gehört normalerweise zur Pflege von Amputationsstümpfen und ist auf'm AX ne echte Geheimwaffe.
...und denkt nicht, dass Ihr sowas nicht brauchen werdet  
Grüße aus München
Tom


----------



## blacksurf (12. März 2005)

@all-mountain *g*
hab ich schon das ZAUBERWORT hat 5 Buchstaben ASSOS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kleinblattagent (12. März 2005)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> @all-mountain *g*
> hab ich schon das ZAUBERWORT hat 5 Buchstaben ASSOS



Habe ich auch! Trotzdem wird Punkt 5 ein Thema für Euch werden! Glaubt es mir!   

         Gruß

            Michael


----------



## All-Mountain (12. März 2005)

Kleinblattagent schrieb:
			
		

> Habe ich auch! Trotzdem wird Punkt 5 ein Thema für Euch werden! Glaubt es mir!
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Michael



Da hilft nur vorher regelmäßig fahren, damit sich das Sitzfleisch an die Belastung gewöhnt. Meine Creme ist von Sixtus, die hat meinen wunden Hintern noch während des AX geheilt, drum "Geheimwaffe"
Das heißt aber auch ich seh Euch beide dann öfters hier in den bayrischen Alpen zum AX-Trainings-Biken. Falls Ihr einen Guide braucht: Your're welcome .


----------



## Coffee (13. März 2005)

meine geheimwaffe heisst BORN auch für meinen popo. und natürlich regelmäßig fahren werd mich wohl gleich mal aufs bike hocken *gg*

ach ja, wisst ihr wie die profis das machen nach so einem tour tag? die legen sich ROHES fleisch auf den wunden po, soll helfen.

grüße coffee


----------



## FunRun (13. März 2005)

hey, ich wünsch euch eskalierenden spass bei eurem ax.
meiner wird erst nächstes jahr stattfinden,aber die vorfreude ist jetzt schon da   


gruss,
FunRun


----------



## pefro (13. März 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> ach ja, wisst ihr wie die profis das machen nach so einem tour tag? die legen sich ROHES fleisch auf den wunden po, soll helfen.



Grins - Du meinst also man sollte von so einem Luxus AlpenX wie Ihr ihn durchführen wollt schon erwarten, das da ein Metzger mit ihm Programm ist, der Eure Popos jeden Abend mit frischen Koteletts versorgt?!   

Gruß
Peter


----------



## blacksurf (13. März 2005)

*würg* ich esse kein Fleisch


----------



## dubbel (14. März 2005)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> *würg* ich esse kein Fleisch


es geht ja auch nicht ums essen...  

oder lutschst du normalerweise die sitzcreme?


----------



## Superfriend (14. März 2005)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> es geht ja auch nicht ums essen...
> 
> oder lutschst du normalerweise die sitzcreme?


 
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass die gute Sixtus auch nicht viel anders schmeckt als Powergel!


----------



## showman (14. März 2005)

Superfriend schrieb:
			
		

> Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass die gute Sixtus auch nicht viel anders schmeckt als Powergel!


Hahaha, ja genau. Und billiger ist`s auch noch   Wenns paßt fahr ich ne Etappe mit.

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (14. März 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Wenns paßt fahr ich ne Etappe mit.
> 
> Gruß Showman



Da wird der Veranstalter nicht mitmachen, denke ich.
ABER:
Wir könnten an den Lago als "Begrüßungskomitee" runterfahren.

Wann kommt Ihr denn genau am Lago an?


----------



## blacksurf (14. März 2005)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> es geht ja auch nicht ums essen...
> 
> oder lutschst du normalerweise die sitzcreme?



nö aber rohes Fleisch auf der haut - igitt - gruselwürg

@all wir kommen nicht am lago an sondern am comer see !
@showi der letzte Tag der Etappe ist nur Downhill  
wäre quasi was für dich!


----------



## Superfriend (14. März 2005)

Hey Mädels!

Zur Einstimmung könnt Ihr Euch mal den Bericht von Fubbes anschauen, mit dem unter anderem ich letztes Jahr auf Tour war. Ich habe mir gerade mal die Route angeschaut, die Ihr gefahren seid. Es gibt da ein paar Streckenüberschneidungen mit unserer Tour von letztem Sommer, auch wenn wir zwischen Berninapass und dem Bergell in der entgegengesetzten Richtung unterwegs waren.

Gruß
Chhis


----------



## blacksurf (15. März 2005)

ach ja habt ihr vielleicht auch einen vernünftigen Reifentipp für unseren xcross?
Momentan fahr ich z-max millelium 2,1 (ach ja was dickeres kommt mir auch nicht an mein Bike, das vorweg)
Ich bin am überlegen ob ich umsattel auf Racing Ralph. Da bin ich nur skeptisch falls es regnet
Aber es sollte was leichtes sein mit wenig Rollwiderstand


----------



## Bertramo (15. März 2005)

@blacksurf:
Also ich fahr einen Michelin XLS und mit dem bin ich TOP zufrieden.
Hat auch den Alpencross locker und ohne Schaden überstanden.
Ich glaub aber der heißt seit neuem anderst. Wie weiß ich aber nicht.
Jetzt hät ich mal eine andere Frage.
Mir scheints, das sich sehr viele im Forum hier kennen.
Wie habt ihr euch den kennen gelernt?
Hat einer dieses Forum gefunden und es dann seinen Bike-Kumpels weiter gegeben?
Oder habt ihr euch einfach mal getroffen? (Wenn einfach mal getroffen, dann  die, die in der Nähe gewohnt haben?)
Oder habt ihr euch auf nem Alpencross oder sonst ner Tour getroffen?
Oder ne ganz andere Möglichkeit.
Würd mich einfach mal interesieren, da sich irgendwie alle kennen, nur ich keinen.


----------



## Coffee (15. März 2005)

Bertramo schrieb:
			
		

> @blacksurf:
> Also ich fahr einen Michelin XLS und mit dem bin ich TOP zufrieden.
> Hat auch den Alpencross locker und ohne Schaden überstanden.
> Ich glaub aber der heißt seit neuem anderst. Wie weiß ich aber nicht.
> ...



also einige kenne ich erst übers forum. also irgendwann hat man rausgefunden das man garnicht so weit voneinander weg wohnt. und seit dem fahren wir auch sehr regelmäßig miteinander ;-) eine gute plattform sind die lokal foren hier im ibc ;-)

ich fahr auch den michelin XLS als tubeless   und den lass ich auch druff.

grüße coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (15. März 2005)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> ach ja habt ihr vielleicht auch einen vernünftigen Reifentipp für unseren xcross?



Lieber etwas breiter und schwerer und dafür keine Panne und vernünftigen Grip. Ein AX ist ja schließlich kein Rennen. Ich bin mit dem Schwalbe Big Jim pannenfrei über die Alpen gekommen (mit dem Fat Albert brauch ich Dir wohl nicht kommen.

Comer See -> Ach ja, da war was. Der wäre aber auch nicht sehr viel weiter von München weg als der Lago. Soll aber ein teures Pflaster sein. Schweiz halt! Mal schauen vieleicht geht ja was zam.


----------



## Superfriend (15. März 2005)

Mein Lieblingsreifen ist ganz klar der Big Jim. M.E. ein optimaler Allreounder für die Alpen! Allerdings halt 2.2"...


----------



## All-Mountain (15. März 2005)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> ach ja habt ihr vielleicht auch einen vernünftigen Reifentipp für unseren xcross?


Bevor das jetzt wieder von vorne losgeht  
Wir hatten vor kurzen erst die Diskussion AX-Reifen (incl. Umfrage) im Forum. Hier der Link:
Umfrage AX-Reifen 2004


----------



## Coffee (15. März 2005)

@ all mountain,

 danke für den link. ich bleib bei meinen reifen. bin hier mit zufrieden, bin die am gardasee schon gefahren usw. die bleiben druff ;-)

coffee


----------



## blacksurf (15. März 2005)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Bevor das jetzt wieder von vorne losgeht
> Wir hatten vor kurzen erst die Diskussion AX-Reifen (incl. Umfrage) im Forum. Hier der Link:
> Umfrage AX-Reifen 2004



ok okwollte ja nur wissen was so die mir Bekannten  denken.
Danke!


----------



## spectres (15. März 2005)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Comer See -> Ach ja, da war was. Der wäre aber auch nicht sehr viel weiter von München weg als der Lago. Soll aber ein teures Pflaster sein. Schweiz halt! Mal schauen vieleicht geht ja was zam.


Nichts ist's mit Schweiz. Der Lago di Como liegt ganz in Italien.

spectres


----------



## Coffee (15. März 2005)

spectres schrieb:
			
		

> Nichts ist's mit Schweiz. Der Lago di Como liegt ganz in Italien.
> 
> spectres




eben eben, wir bereisen aber österreich, schweiz und italien ;-)

grüße coffee


----------



## spectres (15. März 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> eben eben, wir bereisen aber österreich, schweiz und italien ;-)
> 
> grüße coffee


Ja, und die Preise für den Cappucio in St. Moritz sind dann so teuer, dass es sich lohnt, auf dem Bike schnell den Maloja zu machen...

Viel Spass bei der Tour!
spectres


----------



## blacksurf (15. März 2005)

man gönnt sich ja sonst nix *g*
klar schweiz ist teuer und die ecke am lago de como auch
aber wunderschön ist es da und nicht ganz so überlaufen ..hehe


----------



## Coffee (15. März 2005)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> man gönnt sich ja sonst nix *g*
> klar schweiz ist teuer und die ecke am lago de como auch
> aber wunderschön ist es da und nicht ganz so überlaufen ..hehe



also so nen latte wert ich mir da schon gönnen *lach*

grüße coffee schonmal den gürtel enger schnalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (15. März 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> @ all mountain,
> 
> danke für den link. ich bleib bei meinen reifen. bin hier mit zufrieden, bin die am gardasee schon gefahren usw. die bleiben druff ;-)
> 
> coffee



Reifen ist halt eine echte Glaubensfrage, das kommt auch bei dem Thread ganz gut raus. Frag drei Biker nach dem besten MTB-Reifen und Du bekommst 4 Meinungen  Jeder hat für sich eigentlich schon den optimalen Reifen gefunden und ist hochzufrieden damit (zumindest solange bis er irgendwann einen neuen ausprobiert). 

Wenn Du mit Deinem Reifen gut zurecht kommst und der sich bewährt hat würde ich Ihn auch drauflassen. Klare Sache

Mal Off-Topic @Coffee:
Am 1. April ist nicht zufällig ein Pizzaplauder vorgesehen?????


----------



## Coffee (15. März 2005)

@ all mountain,

bis jetzt noch nciht, aber kann man ja machen   was ist das für ein tag? *gradkeinenkalenderbeihandhabe*

grüße coffee


----------



## blacksurf (15. März 2005)

Mal Off-Topic @Coffee:
Am 1. April ist nicht zufällig ein Pizzaplauder vorgesehen?????   [/QUOTE]

als Aprilscherz oder was


----------



## All-Mountain (15. März 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> @ all mountain,
> 
> bis jetzt noch nciht, aber kann man ja machen   was ist das für ein tag? *gradkeinenkalenderbeihandhabe*
> 
> grüße coffee



Kein Aprilscherz  Das wäre ein Freitag (bin am Donnerstag auf einer Hochzeit und deshalb das WE in Nbg). Wenn Wetter passt könnte man Sa oder So auch noch ne kleine Tour organisieren.


----------



## All-Mountain (15. März 2005)

Bertramo schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt hät ich mal eine andere Frage.
> Mir scheints, das sich sehr viele im Forum hier kennen.
> Wie habt ihr euch den kennen gelernt?
> Hat einer dieses Forum gefunden und es dann seinen Bike-Kumpels weiter gegeben?
> ...


@Bertramo
Ach ja, was ich dazu noch sagen wollte: Beim Pizzaessen kann man auch nette Bike-Bekanntschaften knüpfen (zumindest in Franken beim Mamma-Coffee-Pizzaplauder) Es gibt sogar Biker in Franken mit denen bin ich noch keine einzige Tour gefahren, aber schon einige Pizzen vertilgt


----------



## dubbel (15. März 2005)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> 2,1 (ach ja was dickeres kommt mir auch nicht an mein Bike, das vorweg)


wieso ?  



			
				blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> Aber es sollte was leichtes sein mit wenig Rollwiderstand


fahrt ihr strasse?


----------



## blacksurf (15. März 2005)

nö
aber ich hasse dicke reifen an meinen 517 Felgen die sind dann schwamming da diskutiere ich auch nicht und so schwierig wird das Gelände nicht ich bin schon 2,3 Reifen gefahren *kotz* nie wieder
Aber wie schon Allmountain sagte das ist Geschmacksache!


----------



## blacksurf (15. März 2005)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Kein Aprilscherz  Das wäre ein Freitag (bin am Donnerstag auf einer Hochzeit und deshalb das WE in Nbg). Wenn Wetter passt könnte man Sa oder So auch noch ne kleine Tour organisieren.



ah, ne kleine Tour im April da wäre ich doch glatt dabei


----------



## Bertramo (16. März 2005)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> @Bertramo
> Ach ja, was ich dazu noch sagen wollte: Beim Pizzaessen kann man auch nette Bike-Bekanntschaften knüpfen (zumindest in Franken beim Mamma-Coffee-Pizzaplauder) Es gibt sogar Biker in Franken mit denen bin ich noch keine einzige Tour gefahren, aber schon einige Pizzen vertilgt



Cool. Hab aus meinem Raum (Krei Rottweil) noch keine Biker hier angetroffen
:-( Hab aber das Glück das in meinem Freundeskreis viele Biken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (16. März 2005)

@ all mountain,

das erste april we sieht auch bei mir gut aus ;-)) mir wäre eine sonntagstour aber lieber ;-))) 


@ bertramo, 
schau doch mal in das lokalforum wo für dich zuständig ist ;-) vielleicht findest du da jemanden. wär doch schön


grüße coffee


----------



## All-Mountain (16. März 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> @ all mountain,
> 
> das erste april we sieht auch bei mir gut aus ;-)) mir wäre eine sonntagstour aber lieber ;-)))
> grüße coffee


Sonntag wäre für mich auch ok. Ich habe nämlich grade was für Samstag Abend ausgemacht, dh. ich bleibe bis Sonntag.


----------



## Coffee (1. Juli 2005)

so nach meinem heutigen blick auf den kalender, sind es genau noch 8 wochen bis zum großen X-Tag   

die vorbereitungen laufen soweit alle im rahmen. wobei mir meine gesundheit derzeit ein kleinwenig sorge bereitet. aber ich will das durchziehen udn so kurz vor dem ziel gibt es kein aufgeben. da müsste es schon noch dicker kommen. und das gibts nicht   

letzte woche habe ich, nachdem ich derzeit fast nur mit dem singlespeeder unterwegs bin, mal mein anderes MTB aus dem keller geholt. ich fühle mich auf der position vom SSP so wohl, das ich mein anderes MTB jetzt danach ausgerichtet habe. hierzu musste ich einen etwas längeren vorbau montieren. jetzt sind die maße 1:1 gleich.

morgen hehts wieder auf ne trainingsrunde.


coffee


----------



## rpo35 (1. Juli 2005)

Ui, da hab ich ja mal wieder einen äusserst interessanten Thread übersehen... 

Für meinen Trainingspartner und mich geht es dieses Jahr (03.-10.9.) auch zum 1. mal in die Alpen und was soll ich sagen; wir freuen uns auch schon wie die kleinen Kinder... 
Mehr Details zu unserer Vorfreude findet ihr hier.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## dertutnix (1. Juli 2005)

coffee, nur noch 8 wochen? wie du das nur aushälst, ich starte deswegen am kommenden sonntag   

halt die ohren steif


----------



## blacksurf (2. Juli 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> die vorbereitungen laufen soweit alle im rahmen. wobei mir meine gesundheit derzeit ein kleinwenig sorge bereitet. aber ich will das durchziehen udn so kurz vor dem ziel gibt es kein aufgeben. da müsste es schon noch dicker kommen. und das gibts nicht



hab ich schon gesagt wie sehr ich mich darauf freue 
den Alpenx zu fahren, nicht mal mehr 8 Wochen - think positiv!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (22. August 2005)

endspurt   

die letzte woche vor dem alpen X ist nun angebrochen ;-) langsam bin ich ganz schön zappelig *gg*

grüße coffee


----------



## Torsten (22. August 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> endspurt
> 
> die letzte woche vor dem alpen X ist nun angebrochen ;-) langsam bin ich ganz schön zappelig *gg*
> 
> grüße coffee




Kannst auch, bei dem Schei**wetter....   Am besten nimmste gleich noch Ski mit 


Trotzdem viel Spaß

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Wuudi (22. August 2005)

Sag des net 

Wir starten auch am Samstag auf unseren ersten AlpenX ab Tegernsee und das Wetter verheisst wirklich NIX gutes


----------



## Coffee (22. August 2005)

na ihr macht mir mut   


coffee


----------



## Torsten (22. August 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> na ihr macht mir mut
> 
> 
> coffee


    ach komm, das wird schon nciht so schlimm, nächste Woche ist bestes Kaiser(innen)-Wetter


----------



## dertutnix (22. August 2005)

Torsten schrieb:
			
		

> ... nächste Woche ist bestes Kaiser(innen)-Wetter



dafürdaumendrück


----------



## Der Toni (22. August 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> na ihr macht mir mut
> 
> 
> coffee



Ich wünsch dir viel Glück und hoffentlich habt ihr so wenig Regen
wie wir -
nämlich keinen.


----------



## Coffee (22. August 2005)

man o man, in meinem kopf kreist es ständig..

HOFFENTLICH HAB ICH ALLES




zum schluss hat man wieder zuviel dabei und eh das was man nicht braucht   am besten pack ich die radwinterklamotten ein  


coffee


----------



## dertutnix (22. August 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> ... am besten pack ich die radwinterklamotten ein ...



komm auch eben vom aldi-einkaufen zurück, ist die winterradaklamottenaktion für dich ja just-in-time gewesen   

hab am wochenende meine bilder meiner touren durchgeschaut: pfitscherjoch im schnee, bretner-joch 2x im regen und sonst nur trockene bedingungen, meist sonne. bei 3 kompletten und diversen kurz-ac find ich das für den sommer beachtlich. also einfach positiv an die sache rangehen, das passt schon   


und glaub mir: ... als wir das pfitscherhaus verlassen haben, unsere räder ca 20 cm schnee auf dem sattel hatten und wir die ersten meter tw durch nabentiefen schnee abgefahren sind ... das sind momente, die so manch lange winternacht vor einem warmen karmin erzählt werden können, immer wieder auf's neue ....


----------



## Torsten (22. August 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> man o man, in meinem kopf kreist es ständig..
> 
> HOFFENTLICH HAB ICH ALLES


Dafür gibt's doch etliche Packlisten im Nezt   
Allerdings nicht auf damenspezifische Bedürfnisse ausgerichtet: Lippenstift rosa (1x), Lippgloss (1x), 3 Wettertaft (1x und die Frisur sitzt), Nagellack, kratzfest (1x) etc. 

Aber dafür hast Du ja Gepäcktransport, oder 



			
				Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> zum schluss hat man wieder zuviel dabei und eh das was man nicht braucht   am besten pack ich die radwinterklamotten ein
> 
> 
> coffee



Das ist meistens so, hatte jetzt im Taunus auch Ärmlinge, Knielinge, Weste und ein Schloß! dabei, und hab den ganzen Kram nicht gebraucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (22. August 2005)

Torsten schrieb:
			
		

> Dafür gibt's doch etliche Packlisten im Nezt
> Allerdings nicht auf damenspezifische Bedürfnisse ausgerichtet: Lippenstift rosa (1x), Lippgloss (1x), 3 Wettertaft (1x und die Frisur sitzt), Nagellack, kratzfest (1x) etc.
> 
> Aber dafür hast Du ja Gepäcktransport, oder




eben   nur, und nur deshalb   . 

gibts aus sowas wie nen "tussialpenxpackzettel"   

@ dertutnix, ja abwarten heisst die devise ;-) ich hoffe ich kann dann von der "hitze" und den "ausblicken" am kaminfeuer erzählen *gg*


grüße coffee


----------



## rpo35 (22. August 2005)

Huhu,

ich werde auch ein paar Sachen einpacken, bei denen ich mir nicht ganz sicher bin, ob es Sinn macht. Da wir auch Gepäcktransfer haben, sehe ich das ziemlich entspannt und vor dem Start kann man mit dem Guide das ein oder andere noch klären und evtl. sogar im Auto lassen !

Wir starten ja direkt nach eurer Rückkehr.

Grüsse

Ralph


----------



## Deer_KB1 (23. August 2005)

Hoffentlich wird es nicht zu kalt. Dies Bild ist von letztem Wochenende vom Christalp.

/Deer_KB1

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=98028


----------



## Adrenalino (23. August 2005)

Von wo aus sind die Mädels denn gestartet? Für den LK Garmisch-Partenkirchen ist heute morgen Katastrophenalarm ausgegeben worden, Regenmengen über 150l/qm, extreme Hochwassergefahr......möchte mir gar nicht ausmalen wies oben in den Bergen aussieht  ....und in Österreich&Schweiz sieht es auch nicht besser aus!

Sch.... Sommer!


----------



## Coffee (23. August 2005)

Deer_KB1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffentlich wird es nicht zu kalt. Dies Bild ist von letztem Wochenende vom Christalp.
> 
> /Deer_KB1
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=98028




na das macht hoffnung   ich kann mich also zwischen taucheranug und skiausrüstung entscheiden   

ok, nur die harten kommen in garten, da muss ich jetzt durch, gebucht ist gebucht und basta *gG* nehm ich eben meine winter radschueh mit   


coffee


----------



## Coffee (23. August 2005)

Adrenalino schrieb:
			
		

> Von wo aus sind die Mädels denn gestartet? Für den LK Garmisch-Partenkirchen ist heute morgen Katastrophenalarm ausgegeben worden, Regenmengen über 150l/qm, extreme Hochwassergefahr......möchte mir gar nicht ausmalen wies oben in den Bergen aussieht  ....und in Österreich&Schweiz sieht es auch nicht besser aus!
> 
> Sch.... Sommer!




wir mädels, also blacksurf und ich, starten am samstag von imst aus richtung ischgl, st. moritz bis zum comer see.

grüße coffee


----------



## Wuudi (23. August 2005)

Dann wünsche ich euch auch viel Glück mit dem Wetter.

Hier in Südtirol/Meran ist es bereits beim auflockern. Es regnet nicht mehr und es wird heller   

Morgen sollte das Wetter bereits besser sein ! ...Freitags kommt dann aber wieder eine Störung


----------



## rpo35 (23. August 2005)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Dann wünsche ich euch auch viel Glück mit dem Wetter.
> 
> Hier in Südtirol/Meran ist es bereits beim auflockern. Es regnet nicht mehr und es wird heller
> 
> Morgen sollte das Wetter bereits besser sein ! ...Freitags kommt dann aber wieder eine Störung


Huhu,

habe hier mal die Wetterprognosen unserer Etappen zwischen Grainau und Riva gepostet. Hoffentlich wirds, vor allem um Garmisch, bis zum 3.9. besser


----------



## blacksurf (23. August 2005)

also ich pack dann mal den Schnorchel ein, die schwimmflügel ööhm hab ich noch was vergessen  
Aber wie sagt man da: hauptsache den Kopf dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (23. August 2005)

AKTUELLE NEWS:

In Meran scheint die Sonne ! .... wenn auch nur ganz schwach und durch Wolken hindurch ..aber sie scheint ! wirklich


----------



## Adrenalino (23. August 2005)

Garmisch-Partenkirchen ist von der Außenwelt abgeschnitten.....Autobahn 8 zwischen Ulm/Füssen gesperrt.....Oberstdorf&Kempten teilweise überflutet.....in Tirol&Voralberg Schlammlawinen&Katastrophenalarm....

Ich hoffe für euch daß sich die Lage bis Samstag einigermaßen entspannt! Was bringt es wenn in Südtirol die Sonne scheint aber in Österreich nix mehr geht??


----------



## Luzifer1964 (23. August 2005)

Na dann beginnt Euren AlpenX doch südlich des Hauptkammes oder fahrt 'ne Runde in den Dolomiten ... Möglichkeiten gibt's doch genug ...

Gruss, Luzifer


----------



## Coffee (23. August 2005)

Luzifer1964 schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann beginnt Euren AlpenX doch südlich des Hauptkammes oder fahrt 'ne Runde in den Dolomiten ... Möglichkeiten gibt's doch genug ...
> 
> Gruss, Luzifer




denke sowas entscheidet dann eh vor ort der veranstalter ;-)

coffee


----------



## All-Mountain (23. August 2005)

Adrenalino schrieb:
			
		

> Garmisch-Partenkirchen ist von der Außenwelt abgeschnitten.....Autobahn 8 zwischen Ulm/Füssen gesperrt.....Oberstdorf&Kempten teilweise überflutet.....in Tirol&Voralberg Schlammlawinen&Katastrophenalarm....
> 
> Ich hoffe für euch daß sich die Lage bis Samstag einigermaßen entspannt! Was bringt es wenn in Südtirol die Sonne scheint aber in Österreich nix mehr geht??


@Coffee&Blacky
Laßt Euch nicht bangemachen. Ich hab heute früh im Radio gehört, dass der "Überschwemmmungsspuk" morgen wieder vorbei sein soll und die Pegelstände wieder fallen.


----------



## fritzn (23. August 2005)

Hallo Mädels!

Ich wünsche Euch das Beste auf Eurem Alpencross!!

Dürfte ich mich hier an den Thread dranhängen, bitte?
Bei uns ist´s ja auch das erste Mal.

Leider haben wir nicht fix gebucht, das fände ich im Moment besser, da würde mir die Entschiedung etwas abgenommen. Wir machen uns schon ein paar Gedanken wegen dem Wetter, und werden wohl bis zum WE in einem schwebenden Zustand verbringen - fahren oder verschieben?

Letztlich gilt: Don´t f..k with the mountain.

Die Planung sieht vor am Samstag 27.08. ab Oberstdorf via Via Claudia zum Lago zu fahren. Dauer: etwa 8 Tage
Und zwar: O.dorf - Schrofenpass - Konstanzer Hütte - Ischgl - Viderjoch (2.737 !) - Reschenpass - Nauders - Etschtal (Vinschgau) - Meran - Cloz - Dimaro - Madonna d. C. - Lago

Das ist jetzt eher leicht (385 km - 8.500 hm). Aber wir fahren auch zum ersten Mal.

Wer könnte mir dazu noch ein paar Infos von vor Ort geben?  
Das wäre großartig.

Angesichts Katastrophenwarnung machen wir uns grad etwas in die Hosen.

Coffee, wann seid ihr denn in Ischgl? Kommen wir ja auch durch.

Bzgl. Packen beschäftige ich mich schon länger, und denke ne ziemlich gute Liste erarbeitet zu haben. Ich hab mir etliche Packlisten im Netz durchgekuckt. Wenn Du mir Deine e-mail schicken magst, kann ich Dir noch meine Listen anbieten!

Puh, ich will unbedingt fahren! Hoffe echt, dass alles gut geht!

Liebe Grüße, 
Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (23. August 2005)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> @Coffee&Blacky
> Laßt Euch nicht bangemachen. Ich hab heute früh im Radio gehört, dass der "Überschwemmmungsspuk" morgen wieder vorbei sein soll und die Pegelstände wieder fallen.



Was heißt hier bangemachen? ICH habe im Radio gehört daß für morgen sogar ne zweite Hochwasserwelle erwartet wird...is ja auch klar, da kommt noch einiges an Wasser nach und die Pegelstände sind jetzt schon höher als `99......tja, wem glaubt man nun? Es bleibt wohl nix anderes übrig als den Freitag/Samstag abzuwarten und dann spontan zu entscheiden.


----------



## Coffee (23. August 2005)

hallo fritzn,

willkommen im thread ;-)

also wir werden am sonntag abend in ischgl aufschlagen ;-) (Hotel YSCLA) montag geht es dann weiter richtung nauders. denke das ihr sonntag aber noch nicht in ischgl seit oder? falls doch, hast ja meine handynummer ;-)

bezüglich packliste haben wir vom veranstalter eine bekommen die mir einen recht guten eindruck macht ;-) ausserdem haben wir ja dank des gepäcktransportes den großen vorteil ein, zwei dinge mehr einpacken zu können und uns früh erst entscheiden müssen was mit auf die jeweiligen tagesetappen kommt. das beruhigt mich dann etwas ;-) brauchst du noch ne liste? wenn ja geb ich dir nen link ;-)

grüße coffee


----------



## dede (23. August 2005)

http://www.bergfex.at/ischgl/webcams/1/

http://www.ischgl.at/html/webcam.htm


...für ein paar (fast) Livebilder


----------



## rpo35 (23. August 2005)

Ein bischen was zur Ablenkung... 

Hab mir nochmal den Anfang des Threads angesehen; das war im März und jetzt sind wir (vor allem Coffee und blacksurf) wohl genau an diesem Punkt:


			
				THE_DUSCHE schrieb:
			
		

> aber kurz vor dem start kommt dann so ne phase, in der man sich denkt:
> *hält das wetter?
> *bin ich wirklich fit genug?
> *haben wir wirklich eine schöne route gewählt
> *werd ich auch ja nichts vergessen...


 
Punkt 1 ist derzeit sicher der, welcher uns am meisten Kummer macht...
3 + 4 sehe ich eher entspannt.
Aber was ist mit der Fitness ? Da krieg ich vor ein paar Tagen eine Mail von einem Forum-User, der beim selben Anbieter Level 1 gefahren ist und völlig bedient war. Wir fahren Level 3; wird dort als "Go Wild" bezeichnet... Ich lese die Mail zunächst in aller Ruhe und Gelassenheit, bis ich etwas über den Trainingsumfang sehe: 5000km ist der Gute in den 12 Monaten vor dem Cross gefahren; ich bin jetzt bei knappen 4000 im laufenden Jahr... 

Auf die Mail habe ich dann schnellstens geantwortet und zwar mit einer unmissverständlichen Aufforderung, mich schnellstens wieder zu beruhigen... Nein Blödsinn ! Ich habe ihm natürlich ein paar mehr Details zu meinem Trainingsumfang wie z.b. Tourenlängen und Höhenmeter zum Vergleich geliefert und genau dort liegen auch riesige Unterschiede; er ist halt fast nur im Flachland geradelt. Ich denke, mit 60.000hm und den Touren, die ich in letzter Zeit fahre, kann ich der Woche gelassen entgegen sehen.

Ehrlich gesagt mache ich mir eher etwas Sorgen bezgl. Fahrtechnik ! Wer hat Erfahrung mit verschiedenen Veranstaltern ? Werden im höchsten Level so richtig krasse Sachen gefahren ?

Grüsse aus dem Trainingslager Nordeifel... 
Ralph


----------



## fritzn (23. August 2005)

hi coffee,

ich hab grad nochmal bei eurem veranstalter gekuckt - von ischgl bis nauders fahren wir glaub ich genau das gleiche ding  
das ist doch bei euch dann montag?

wir hatten überlegt, den ersten tag zu splitten ... was eine konditionsfrage bleibt, und das können wir erst wissen, wenn wir das bike unterm a.... ham - aber wer weiss ...

also es wäre echt zufall, wenn wir uns trotz der ganzen unwägbarkeiten treffen würden - möglich wär´s vielleicht. aber ich denke ich werde auf jeden fall mal durchklingeln! wahrscheinlich seid ihr genau am tag vorher da.

gepäcklink wäre cool, noch eine meinung ist immer besser!


----------



## Coffee (23. August 2005)

@ rpo, musst du mich daran erinnern   

also über punkt 3 + 4 mach ich mir garkeine gedanken. punkt 1 naja so lala aber langsam habe ich bei punkt 2 schiss *indiehosenmach* aber ich sag mri einfach, pfff..wenns nicht mehr geht, schieb ich eben   so schlimm wirds schon nicht werden   

@ fritzn,
also handy hab ich ja dabei. kannst ja unter tags ne sms schicken (weil da werde ich das ding tief in den camelbak verbannen) oder gegen abend dann durchklingeln ;-) wer weis, vielelicht treffen wir uns auf nen kaffee  

und hier mal die packliste meines anbieters. ich habe mal überall ein + gesetzt was ich bereits in der tasche habe *gg* udn ein- für was nciht *lach*


Das sollte mit auf die Tour: 

Ersatzteile und Werkzeug 

o 2 Paar Bremsbeläge. Auch wenn Sie vor der Tour ersetzt wurden (auch bei Scheibenbremsen!). +
o 2-3 Ersatzschläuche +
o Reifenheber, Flickzeug +
o kleine Luftpumpe  +
o Inbus o. Handy Tool +
o Kettennieter (inkl. Ersatzstift) +
o Taschenmesser - hab ich keines *schäm*
o 4-5 Kabelbinder +
o Gabelpumpe/Dämpferpumpe (Fully) +
o Sonderwerkzeuge für Ihr Bike - brauch ich keine
o Putzlappen für Bike und Kettenreinigung +
o Schloss (für eigenes Bike) +
o Kettenöl oder Wachs +
Die wichtigsten Werkzeuge hat auch der Guide mit auf Tour. 

Checkliste Ausrüstung 

o Rucksack mit Regenhülle für den Tagesbedarf     +
o kurze Radlerhosen     +
o lange Radlerhose oder Beinlinge   +
o Kurzarm-Trikots und atmungsaktive Unterhemden +
o Langarm Trikot oder Ärmlinge   +
o Windbreaker oder -Weste   + 
o Radhandschuhe (kurz und lang)  + 
o Radschuhe mit groben Profil  +
o Evtl. Neopren-Überschuhe  +
o leichter Fliespulli   +
o Atmungsaktive wasserdichte Jacke und Überziehhose  +
o Socken und Unterwäsche +
o Stirnband oder Baumwolltuch als Schweißfänger  +
o Schuhe und Kleidung für abends +
o Badehose/-anzug  +
o mehrere Plastikbeutel bzw. dünne Müllbeutel für nasse Wäsche/Handy und Papiere  +
o Kleine Handbürste zum Schrubben von verschmutzter Kleidung etc. 
o Toilettenartikel, Zahnbürste, Kamm  +
o Sonnenschutzmittel mit hohem Lichtschutzfaktor, Lippenschutz +
o Fön und Adapter (bitte eig. Fön mitnehmen, da nicht immer vorhanden) +
o Wundcreme oder Gesäßcreme +
o Feinwaschmittel aus der Tube zur Trikotwäsche (Shampoo tut es auch) +
o kleine Reiseapotheke (Aspirin, Halsschmerztabletten, individuelle Medizin) +
o Kamera, Film +
o Radbrille mit Kunststoffgläsern +
o Helm - Helmpflicht für alle Teilnehmer! 
o 2 Trinkflaschen oder besser Trinksystem 
o Energieriegel und Energiegetränkepulver (z.b.Xenofit aus der Apotheke) +
o Geld, Ausweis, Auslandskrankenschein, EC-Karte +
o Mobiltelefon (falls vorhanden) +
o Steckschutzbleche aus Kunststoff für Regentage - hasse diese dinger ;-)


grüße coffee


----------



## fritzn (23. August 2005)

ah ja - klingt soweit alles recht sinnvoll.

wir brauchen noch ein bisschen mehr, wir haben ja keinen guide (sicherheit, orientierung und notfall) und haben auch mal ne berghütte dabei.

im sinne guter information kann ich ja mal noch ein paar kleinigkeiten, die einem vielleihct nicht sofort in den sinn kommen, hinzufügen:

- schokolade! ;-)
- trillerpfeife 
- rasier/signalspiegel
- goretex socken haben den vorteil, dass man in nasse schuhe steigen kann
- mini-kompass am brustgurt
- bike-beleuchtung = taschenlampe
- mikrofaserhandtuch
- aufblasbare nackenrolle (gut schlafen und bei notfall)
- muskelöl (wärme)


----------



## Coffee (23. August 2005)

*gG*

- schocki ist im reisegepäck bereits vorhanden 
- habe mir bei conrad so leuchtstäbe geholt (1 euro das stück) falls ich vergessen werde irgendwo *lach*
- kompass ist an meinem handy ;-) karten habe ich auch dabei

Grüße coffee


----------



## All-Mountain (23. August 2005)

Adrenalino schrieb:
			
		

> ...ICH habe im Radio gehört daß für morgen sogar ne zweite Hochwasserwelle erwartet wird.........tja, wem glaubt man nun?



*Bayern3   *


----------



## dertutnix (23. August 2005)

coffee, dein werkzeug schleppst du mit? oder lässt du die hälfte im koffer? vermutlich ja ...

was ich dir auf alle fälle noch empfehlen würde: einfache tiefkühlbeutel, die sind um längen besser als jede goresocke! alternativ noch die seals-socke oder wie die auch immer heisst. wenn du nicht marschieren musst, fahr mit neoprenüberschuhen, aber was erzähl ich dir altbekanntes ...

singalpfeife sollte pflichtausstattung sein, keine ahnung, warum das die veranstalter immer vergessen   

drück euch die daumen für eine stressfreie zeit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (23. August 2005)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> coffee, dein werkzeug schleppst du mit? oder lässt du die hälfte im koffer? vermutlich ja ...
> 
> was ich dir auf alle fälle noch empfehlen würde: einfache tiefkühlbeutel, die sind um längen besser als jede goresocke! alternativ noch die seals-socke oder wie die auch immer heisst. wenn du nicht marschieren musst, fahr mit neoprenüberschuhen, aber was erzähl ich dir altbekanntes ...
> 
> ...




thanks für die tipps, ne triller pack ich mir noch ein. gore socken nein danke, aber dafür habe ich meine halbhohen herbst mtb schuhe im gepäck und 2 paar überschuhe ;-) müllbeutel eh in hülle und fülle.

grüße coffee


----------



## dertutnix (23. August 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> ... und genau dort liegen auch riesige Unterschiede; er ist halt fast nur im Flachland geradelt. Ich denke, mit 60.000hm und den Touren, die ich in letzter Zeit fahre, kann ich der Woche gelassen entgegen sehen.



go wild? klingt vielversprechend   
dürfte für deinen veranstalter dieses jahr einiges im level 2 geguided haben. km sollten für dich kein problem sein. wie du aber richtig schreibst, kommt für die alpennovizen der hammer mit jedem höhenmeter jenseits der 600 hm, so jedenfalls meine erfahrungen. und genau da tut's dann weh! 
übrigens zu level 1 und 2: die laufen z.b. von garmisch zum lago ähnlich, level 2 macht halt mehr höhe und auch mehr trails, aber die km müssen sich auch die level 1er antun, und haben da meinen höchsten respekt!



			
				rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ehrlich gesagt mache ich mir eher etwas Sorgen bezgl. Fahrtechnik ! Wer hat Erfahrung mit verschiedenen Veranstaltern ? Werden im höchsten Level so richtig krasse Sachen gefahren ?


da frag einfach deinen veranstalter! häufig ist das auch guide-abhängig. ein guter guide sollte IMMER einen chickenway in der rückhand haben bzw ggf die route am schwächsten orientieren bzw mit diesem absprechen, dass die trails jetzt mal die "sahne" für die trailliebhaber sind, er also schieben diesmal schieben soll, das andere mal nehmen dann die anderen auf die schwächeren rücksich. ist wie immer ein geben und nehmen und funktioniert eigentlich immer auf der tour!
wobei du ja von der eifel kommst! erinnert mich an einen mitstreiter, ebenfalls aus der eifel: wir fahren vom rif san pietro zum lago die schlussetappe auf herrlichsten trails. um die gruppe nicht zu "überfordern", steig ich als guter guide schön vor einer treppenpassage ab und fang das schieben an. in dem moment von hinten "'tschuldigung" und vorbei war mein eifeler   

viel spass beim crossen


----------



## blacksurf (23. August 2005)

*g* also bei dir mache ich mir eher Gedanken RPO  das du dich langweilst auf dem Alpenx und noch ne extra Runde dranhängst  
Und technisch seh ich bei dir auch keine Probleme  
@all mir macht noch mein Rad sorgen, ist immernoch beim Händler die SuperFatty hat Probleme (Kugellager sind kaputt) Drückt die Daumen das ich da noch Ersatz bekomme  
und mein Ischiasnerv klemmt immernoch, also das sind so meine Sorgen


----------



## Adrenalino (23. August 2005)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> *Bayern3   *



Pah!
SWR3  

Die Macht im Süden.....


----------



## Wuudi (23. August 2005)

Achgeh ..der ORF hat Recht !

Tirol

Heute Abend und Nacht

Im Oberland lässt der Regen am Abend schon deutlich nach mit längeren Regenpausen, in der Nacht dann in ganz Tirol Wetterberuhigung. Südlich des Alpenhauptkamms bleibt es trocken. Tiefstwerte: 14 bis 8 Grad.

Morgen, Mittwoch

Am Vormittag noch oft bewölkt, stellenweise auch leichter Regen. Nach und nach lockert es auf und zeitweise kommt die Sonne heraus. Längeren Sonnenschein wird es am Nachmittag vor allem in Ost- und Südtirol geben, allerdings können dann noch einmal einzelne gewittrige Regenschauer entstehen.


----------



## Coffee (23. August 2005)

wuuuuddddiiiiii,

kann ich also den skianzug wieder auspacken? die taucherbrille auch? dann erreiche ich ja doch das angegebene 20 kg höchstgewicht   meiner reisetasche   

jaja, frauen


coffee


----------



## rpo35 (23. August 2005)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> ...kommt für die alpennovizen der hammer mit jedem höhenmeter jenseits der 600 hm, so jedenfalls meine erfahrungen....


Nö, da ist der Hammer für mich noch in weiter Ferne *prahl*......Ok, bin schon beruhigt. Geben und nehmen klingt fein, fahre ich halt bergauf etwas zügiger...
Soso, Vorturner für unseren Veranstalter also...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (23. August 2005)

fritzn schrieb:
			
		

> ...und haben auch mal ne berghütte dabei...


Berghütten im Rucksackformat...was es schon alles gibt...tztzt


----------



## dede (23. August 2005)

Die Temperaturen sind gar nicht soooo übel (=> Schnee wird wohl eher eine untergeordnete Rolle spielen), das Problem wird nur sein, daß ihr wohl praktisch jeden Trail nördlich des Alpenhauptkammes als Schlammpiste erleben werdet, was nicht unbedingt den üblichen Trailgenuß verspricht ! Wichtig wird dann auch werden eure Bikes allabendlich zumindest vom groben Dreck zu reinigen um entsprechend nervige Defekte möglichst zu minimieren. Viel Glück jedenfalls !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (23. August 2005)

dede schrieb:
			
		

> Die Temperaturen sind gar nicht soooo übel (=> Schnee wird wohl eher eine untergeordnete Rolle spielen), das Problem wird nur sein, daß ihr wohl praktisch jeden Trail nördlich des Alpenhauptkammes als Schlammpiste erleben werdet, was nicht unbedingt den üblichen Trailgenuß verspricht ! Wichtig wird dann auch werden eure Bikes allabendlich zumindest vom groben Dreck zu reinigen um entsprechend nervige Defekte möglichst zu minimieren. Viel Glück jedenfalls !




vielelicht sollte ich unter diesem gesichtspunkt doch mein singlespeed nehmen   schieben muss ich ja eh   

coffee


----------



## Wuudi (23. August 2005)

Nunja, ich glaube jegliche Wetterspekulation ist noch zu früh.

Wir werden sehen was die nächsten Tage bringen. Wenn alles glatt läuft dann dürfte es sich schon noch mit "akzeptablem" Wetter ausgehen ...


----------



## fritzn (23. August 2005)

Hmmm, wie sieht es denn mit den Wegen wirklich so aus?

Wuudi, hast Du in Meran auch Hochwasser?
Ist da was im Etschtal zu erwarten?

Hab grad auf Spiegel online klick so einige Bilder gekuckt ... also ich muss sagen, dass ist schon heavy stuff.   

Also auf Erdrutsch hab ich jetzt nicht so Bock - obwohl, wir haben ja noch die Berghütte im Rucksack


----------



## Wuudi (23. August 2005)

Also im Süden ists absolut normal. Hier hat's heute nur ein paar Tropfen geregnet und es dürfte die kommenden Tage schön Wetter kommen.

In Nordtirol ist hauptsächlich das Oberland betroffen, d.h. der ganze westliche Teil. Im Unterland (z.b. Zillertal) wo wir durchfahren scheints nicht so schlimm zu sein.

Aber Ischgl z.b. ist auch vom Hochwasser betroffen. Ich hoff für euch, dass es die kommenden Tage besser wird !


----------



## Carsten (23. August 2005)

Also: Schlauchboot, Schwimmweste und Trillerpfeife gehäören dieses Jahr zur Grundausrüstung.
Habe mir den Wahnsinn gerade im Fernsehen angeschaut.

Ich rate allen, die in den nächsten 3-5 Tagen starten wollen, die Nordalpen aus zu lassen und bis an den Brenner, bis Landeck, in hintere Zillertal usw. zu reisen.
Ich denke südlich des Hauptkammes schaut es besser aus.

Es ist zu befürchten, das nach den Murenabgängen usw. viele Wege dieses Jahr unpassierbar bleiben werden.


----------



## Adrenalino (23. August 2005)

Carsten schrieb:
			
		

> Ich rate allen, die in den nächsten 3-5 Tagen starten wollen, die Nordalpen aus zu lassen und bis an den Brenner, bis Landeck, in hintere Zillertal usw. zu reisen.
> Ich denke südlich des Hauptkammes schaut es besser aus.



Da schaut es zwar besser aus aber du musst erstmal da hin kommen! Meine Eltern befinden sich gerade in Italien und wollten "eigentlich" am Freitag zurück nach D. Also hab ich beim ADAC angerufen um zu wissen wo es am besten langgeht.....ich habe dort mít meiner Frage echt Heiterkeit ausgelöst: die einzigsten Möglichkeiten, im Moment von D nach A oder CH und umgekehrt zu kommen sind:

-Tauernautobahn
-Basel, von dort aus Ri.französische Schweiz über Genf und Lausanne

Das sind definitv die einzigst funktionierenden Verbindungen die es gibt! Kann sich aber in den nächsten Tagen ändern!
Aber, laut www.unwetterzentrale.de gilt folgendes:

Am Mittwoch sorgt ein Zwischenhoch für weitere Wetterberuhigung. Tagsüber sind besonders im Süden einzelne kurze Regenschauer möglich. Die Warnschwellen werden voraussichtlich nicht überschritten.
Am Donnerstag und den Folgetagen gelangt Deutschland in den Einflussbereich eines Orkantiefs mit Zentrum zwischen Island und Schottland, dessen Ausläufer Deutschland in abgeschwächter Forum von Nordwesten her erfassen. Ob die zum Tief gehörigen Regengebiete erneut die Warnschwellen erreichen, oder Warnschwellen vor Wind erreicht werden, bleibt noch abzuwarten.....

Zugverkehr
Tirol:
Auf der Westbahn verkehren die Züge von Wien bis Innsbruck mit Verspätungen. 
Brennerstrecke: Die Nord-Süd-Verbindung über Innsbruck und München ist vorerst aufrecht und wird laufend von ÖBB-Spezialisten und Experten überprüft.
Reisende Richtung Schweiz können auf Züge über München  Basel ab Salzburg umsteigen.

Vorarlberg:
Eingeschränkter Verkehr zwischen Feldkirch und Bregenz sowie zwischen Lustenau, Bregenz und Lindau. 

Schienersatzverkehr: von Bregenz wurde ein Schienenersatzverkehr über Deutschland nach Salzburg eingerichtet

Reisende von Salzburg und östlich nach/von Vorarlberg/Schweiz kommend, können die Züge der Deutschen Bahn mit ÖBB Fahrausweisen nützen.


Ich drücke alle vorhandenen Daumen daß sich das Wetter beruhigt und ihr alle einen unvergesslichen Alpen-X erleben könnt.....egal auf welche Weise......passt bloß auf euch auf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (23. August 2005)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> *g* also bei dir mache ich mir eher Gedanken RPO  das du dich langweilst auf dem Alpenx und noch ne extra Runde dranhängst


Jet kriegt der alte Mann das flattern. Das schafft der niemals!!! Nix in den Beinen und mit der Fahrtechnik haperts ja auch. Rauf geht nix und runter schon gleich gar net    Weißt ja wie es gemeint is Ralphchen. Ich wünsch dir auf jeden Fall ne tolle Tour und viele unvergessliche Augenblicke, genau wie meinen 2 Mädels auch. Paßt allesammt auf das nix passiert. Nächstes Jahr pack ichs glaub ich auch mal.

Gruß Showman

PS: Ralphchen, ich hoff wir sehen uns am Lago.


----------



## rpo35 (23. August 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> ...PS: Ralphchen, ich hoff wir sehen uns am Lago.


Freu mich schon wie blöd...


----------



## alpi69 (23. August 2005)

also in und um Ischgl wird diese woche nicht mehr viel gehen, weil die strasse weg ist. 

ansonsten kann man ja noch nicht viel sagen. ab morgen wird man da bestimmt näheres hören. im zillertal war ich heute vormittag noch selbst auf einer kleinen waldrunde und da war es nicht so schlimm. das hochwasser rührt eher vom regen im westen tirols (eben lechtal, silvretta, ötztal, arlbergregion etc). im unterland (osten nordtirols) sind die wege zwar durchfeuchtet aber sicher bald wieder normal befahrbar.

ein gröberes problem könnte zudem sein wenn es tatsächlich die autobahn bei kufstein wegreißt!!! denn dann könnt ihr euch so einige trips in den süden abschmieren oder (mit dem auto) 2-4 stunden zusätzlich einrechnen.

aber noch steht die ja. 
wenn ihr auf tirol.orf.at geht, könnt ihr euch mehr ansehen. dort gibt es auch einen wasserpegelabruf.....wahnsinn


----------



## fritzn (23. August 2005)

Danke für Deine Infos!

Ich habe ja auch noch in ein paar anderen threads um Meinungen gebeten, und wir hatten eben ne Krisen-Telefonkonferenz ...

Wir werden´s nicht drauf ankommen lassen. Jetzt warten wir mal bis Freitag, und recherchieren dann noch mal sehr genau, aber wenn´s nicht sein soll, dann wird´s eben 2006.

Man muss auch gegen sich selbst cool bleiben.  

Coffee, Blacky: Ich weiss net ... bleibt gesund.


----------



## blacksurf (23. August 2005)

@frizn
ja wir warten mal was der veranstalter sagt, die Lage ist momentan nicht gerade toll  
Vernunft ist natürlich immer angebracht. Warten wir ab


----------



## Wuudi (23. August 2005)

@Adrenalino

Die Brennerautobahn ist zwar zwischen Wörgl-West und Wörgl-Ost gesperrt, aber soviel ich weiss kann man dann sicher durch das Stadtgebiet nach Norden weiterfahren, oder ?


----------



## Coffee (24. August 2005)




----------



## rpo35 (24. August 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

>


Nicht weinen; am besten Donnerstag und Freitag mal mit dem Veranstalter telefonieren... ...vielleicht wird's ja noch !


----------



## Wuudi (24. August 2005)

Sag ich auch, nicht verzagen. Erst schauen was die nächsten Tage bringen.

Ich würd euch ja gerne einwenig schön-Wetter raufschicken .... Hier scheint bereits die Sonne - komplett blauer Himmel ..


----------



## Coffee (24. August 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht weinen; am besten Donnerstag und Freitag mal mit dem Veranstalter telefonieren... ...vielleicht wird's ja noch !



@ rpo, ja das klar. aber wenn ich dann sowas lese: hier wird mir ehrlich etwas flau im magen ;-(


coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (24. August 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> @ rpo, ja das klar. aber wenn ich dann sowas lese: hier wird mir ehrlich etwas flau im magen ;-(
> 
> 
> coffee


Habs gestern abend schon gelesen. Aber sie schreiben ja selbst, dass das Gepäck das grösste Problem ist und bis Samstag sieht das wieder anders aus...


----------



## Haunert (24. August 2005)

Das sollte mit auf die Tour: 

Ersatzteile und Werkzeug 

o 2 Paar Bremsbeläge. Auch wenn Sie vor der Tour ersetzt wurden (auch bei Scheibenbremsen!). +
o 2-3 Ersatzschläuche +
o Reifenheber, Flickzeug +
o kleine Luftpumpe +
o Inbus o. Handy Tool +
o Kettennieter (inkl. Ersatzstift) +
o Taschenmesser - hab ich keines *schäm*
o 4-5 Kabelbinder +
o Gabelpumpe/Dämpferpumpe (Fully) +
o Sonderwerkzeuge für Ihr Bike - brauch ich keine
o Putzlappen für Bike und Kettenreinigung +
o Schloss (für eigenes Bike) +
o Kettenöl oder Wachs +
Die wichtigsten Werkzeuge hat auch der Guide mit auf Tour. 

Checkliste Ausrüstung 

o Rucksack mit Regenhülle für den Tagesbedarf +
o kurze Radlerhosen +
o lange Radlerhose oder Beinlinge +
o Kurzarm-Trikots und atmungsaktive Unterhemden +
o Langarm Trikot oder Ärmlinge +
o Windbreaker oder -Weste + 
o Radhandschuhe (kurz und lang) + 
o Radschuhe mit groben Profil +
o Evtl. Neopren-Überschuhe +
o leichter Fliespulli +
o Atmungsaktive wasserdichte Jacke und Überziehhose +
o Socken und Unterwäsche +
o Stirnband oder Baumwolltuch als Schweißfänger +
o Schuhe und Kleidung für abends +
o Badehose/-anzug +
o mehrere Plastikbeutel bzw. dünne Müllbeutel für nasse Wäsche/Handy und Papiere +
o Kleine Handbürste zum Schrubben von verschmutzter Kleidung etc. 
o Toilettenartikel, Zahnbürste, Kamm +
o Sonnenschutzmittel mit hohem Lichtschutzfaktor, Lippenschutz +
o Fön und Adapter (bitte eig. Fön mitnehmen, da nicht immer vorhanden) +
o Wundcreme oder Gesäßcreme +
o Feinwaschmittel aus der Tube zur Trikotwäsche (Shampoo tut es auch) +
o kleine Reiseapotheke (Aspirin, Halsschmerztabletten, individuelle Medizin) +
o Kamera, Film +
o Radbrille mit Kunststoffgläsern +
o Helm - Helmpflicht für alle Teilnehmer! 
o 2 Trinkflaschen oder besser Trinksystem 
o Energieriegel und Energiegetränkepulver (z.b.Xenofit aus der Apotheke) +
o Geld, Ausweis, Auslandskrankenschein, EC-Karte +
o Mobiltelefon (falls vorhanden) +
o Steckschutzbleche aus Kunststoff für Regentage - hasse diese dinger ;-)



Seit ihr Packesel ?

2-3 Schläuche ?

Einer reicht völlig !
Gabelpumpe hab ich noch nie benötigt - never change a running system !
Neoprenüberschuhe - zu schwer - besser wasserdichte Socken ! 
Fön und Trinksystem völlig unnötig !
Schutzbleche ?
Getränkepulver nie benötigt !


----------



## clemson (24. August 2005)

es gibt auch gepäcktransport, da bracht man dann koane packesel...

und kann sogar den großen make up  koffer mitnehmen


----------



## Wuudi (24. August 2005)

clemson schrieb:
			
		

> es gibt auch gepäcktransport,
> und kann sogar den großen make up  koffer mitnehmen



bah gepäcktransport...alles weicheier


----------



## Wuudi (24. August 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> @ rpo, ja das klar. aber wenn ich dann sowas lese: hier wird mir ehrlich etwas flau im magen ;-(
> 
> 
> coffee



Eine kleine Entwarnung für alle !

Aktueller ORF-Wetterbericht für Tirol:

Der weitere Trend

Sommerlich. Am Samstag und Sonntag recht sonnig bei 20 bis 25 Grad. Am Montag und Dienstag neuerlich viele Sonnenstunden, dazu noch etwas wärmer mit bis zu 30 Grad.


----------



## Coffee (24. August 2005)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> bah gepäcktransport...alles weicheier




nee hausfrauen, ohne meine lockenwickler geh ich nicht auf die reise   

@ haunert,
also keine sorge ich nehm 1 schlauch mit, fahr ja eh tubeless ;-) schutzblech, sagte ich ja schon, nein danke *gg*


coffee


----------



## lagobiker (24. August 2005)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Sag ich auch, nicht verzagen. Erst schauen was die nächsten Tage bringen. Ich würd euch ja gerne einwenig schön-Wetter raufschicken .... Hier scheint bereits die Sonne - komplett blauer Himmel ..


In Oberstdorf auch - der ganze Spuk mit dem Hochwasser ist vorbei,
blauer wolkenloser Himmel - die Sonne scheint - es kann wieder losgehen


----------



## Adrenalino (24. August 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

>



Sieh es doch mal so: wenn ihr fahrt, dann bekommt ihr auf den rutschigen, triefnassen,verschlammten Trails eine dermaßen geile Fahrtechnik vermittelt-das ist Gold wert!  
Über trockene Wege kann schließlich jeder Warmduscher fahren.....


----------



## Coffee (24. August 2005)

Adrenalino schrieb:
			
		

> Sieh es doch mal so: wenn ihr fahrt, dann bekommt ihr auf den rutschigen, triefnassen,verschlammten Trails eine dermaßen geile Fahrtechnik vermittelt-das ist Gold wert!
> Über trockene Wege kann schließlich jeder Warmduscher fahren.....




naja, so witzig finde ich das ganze ehrlich gesagt nicht. es geht mir hierbei nicht um mich sondern eher um die armen leute die alles verlohren haben ;-( irgendwie hat der alpen x jetzt einen bleibenden beigeschmack bekommen. man geht mit ganz anderen gefühlen ran.

coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## techstar (24. August 2005)

Carsten schrieb:
			
		

> Also: Schlauchboot, Schwimmweste und Trillerpfeife gehäören dieses Jahr zur Grundausrüstung.
> Habe mir den Wahnsinn gerade im Fernsehen angeschaut.
> 
> Ich rate allen, die in den nächsten 3-5 Tagen starten wollen, die Nordalpen aus zu lassen und bis an den Brenner, bis Landeck, in hintere Zillertal usw. zu reisen.
> ...



moin!

haben auch gehofft, dass es etwas südlicher besser aussieht, dem war aber nicht so. das zentrum des tiefs lag die letzten tage über norditalien, d.h. südlich wars eher schlimmer!

wir waren zu fuß im ortlergebiet unterwegs und haben ganz schön doof geglotzt, als wir morgens auf der casati-hütte (3269m) zum fenster raussahen und dort ein halber meter neuschnee lag   
dazu heftigster schneesturm mit null sicht! den ganzen tag lang! hat nicht eine sek. nachgelassen! ---> tourabbruch!

außer uns waren übrigens nur noch 2 (!!) andere bergsteiger auf der hütte und das in der hauptsaison am wochenende. normalerweise ist die hütte samstags überfüllt und die hat 280 schlafplätze!

nun denn, hoffen wir mal, dass sich die lage schnell entspannt! allen, die noch ihren alpen-x durchziehen wollen, VIEL GLÜCK!

gruß
andi


----------



## rpo35 (24. August 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> naja, so witzig finde ich das ganze ehrlich gesagt nicht. es geht mir hierbei nicht um mich sondern eher um die armen leute die alles verlohren haben ;-( irgendwie hat der alpen x jetzt einen bleibenden beigeschmack bekommen. man geht mit ganz anderen gefühlen ran.
> 
> coffee


Du hast ja recht coffee! Aber um so wichtiger ist es jetzt, wenn es besser wird, dorthin zu fahren und ganz viel Geld auszugeben...


----------



## dede (24. August 2005)

Tja, so ist das nunmal in den Bergen ! Den Naturgewalten kann man zwar bis zu einem bestimmten Maße mit entsprechender Technik etc. begegnen, aber letztendlich ist die Natur doch immer wieder stärker. Das war seit Jahrhunderten der Fall und wird sich auch nicht so schnell ändern (zumindest dauert es noch ein paar Milliönchen an Jahren bis die Alpen derart erodiert sind). Wer das (sehr enge) Paznauntal ein wenig kennt, der weiß, daß die Gegend für entsprechende "Katastrophen" geradezu prädestiniert ist und teilweise diese Probleme auch hausgemachter Natur sind (auch wenn auf Grund der schweren Unglücke in den letzten Jahren, man denke nur an die Lawinenunglücke vor ein paar Jahren, ein leichtes Umdenken eingesetzt hat).
Bergregionen bergen halt nunmal ein größeres Risiko als andere Gebiete, was aber immer wieder durch die "Verkonsumierung" der Alpen (durch den Tourismus und dadurch auch den Medien) teilweise bewußt ausgeblendet wird. Laßt euch davon nicht den Spaß an einer Transalp verderben, aber habt halt im Hinterkopf, daß gerade Bergbauern über viele Generationen mit diesen Naturgewalten kämpfen mußten und nicht zuletzt dadurch eine einmalige Kulturlandschaft (v.a. durch die Almwirtschaft) geschaffen haben, die es zu erhalten gilt. Mit dementsprechendem Respekt sollte man der Natur und den Menschen dort auch begegnen, die zu großen Teilen ihre Heimat nicht (nur) als einen Rummelplatz für vergnügunssüchtige Touristen sehen...

Bitte nicht als Kritik auffassen sondern als Denkanstoß von einem, der in den Alpen (und mit den entpsrechenden "Einheimischen") aufgewachsen ist


----------



## Coffee (24. August 2005)

dede schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, so ist das nunmal in den Bergen ! Den Naturgewalten kann man zwar bis zu einem bestimmten Maße mit entsprechender Technik etc. begegnen, aber letztendlich ist die Natur doch immer wieder stärker. Das war seit Jahrhunderten der Fall und wird sich auch nicht so schnell ändern (zumindest dauert es noch ein paar Milliönchen an Jahren bis die Alpen derart erodiert sind). Wer das (sehr enge) Paznauntal ein wenig kennt, der weiß, daß die Gegend für entsprechende "Katastrophen" geradezu prädestiniert ist und teilweise diese Probleme auch hausgemachter Natur sind (auch wenn auf Grund der schweren Unglücke in den letzten Jahren, man denke nur an die Lawinenunglücke vor ein paar Jahren, ein leichtes Umdenken eingesetzt hat).
> Bergregionen bergen halt nunmal ein größeres Risiko als andere Gebiete, was aber immer wieder durch die "Verkonsumierung" der Alpen (durch den Tourismus und dadurch auch den Medien) teilweise bewußt ausgeblendet wird. Laßt euch davon nicht den Spaß an einer Transalp verderben, aber habt halt im Hinterkopf, daß gerade Bergbauern über viele Generationen mit diesen Naturgewalten kämpfen mußten und nicht zuletzt dadurch eine einmalige Kulturlandschaft (v.a. durch die Almwirtschaft) geschaffen haben, die es zu erhalten gilt. Mit dementsprechendem Respekt sollte man der Natur und den Menschen dort auch begegnen, die zu großen Teilen ihre Heimat nicht (nur) als einen Rummelplatz für vergnügunssüchtige Touristen sehen...
> 
> Bitte nicht als Kritik auffassen sondern als Denkanstoß von einem, der in den Alpen (und mit den entpsrechenden "Einheimischen") aufgewachsen ist



danke dede für diese aufschlussreiche einischt. ich gehe grundsätzlich respektvoll mit der natur und dem menschen um. ist für mich selbstverständlich. gerade deswegen mache ich mir ja jetzt auch gedanken.

grüße coffee


----------



## daskandalboy (24. August 2005)

Also um jetzt auch nochmal meinen Senf dazu zu geben...

Wenn ich mir auf der Seite eines Veranstalters reinziehen muss, dass selbst "gesperrte Wege mit dem Bike gut fahrbar sind", dann lang' ich mir ans Hirn. Es hat wohl einen Grund, dass die Wege gesperrt sind... Für mich klingt das verantwortungslos. Sicher, sowas kann gut gehen, aber das Risiko ist enorm. Die Alpen sind kein Spielplatz und das erinnert mich schon sehr an die Pauschaltouristen auf dem Everest...

Ich wollte zusammen mit fritzn die Tour auf eigene Regie fahren, hab aber vor dem Hintergrund meiner Erfahrungen in den Alpen (über 10 Jahre Wandern, Bergsteigen und Biken) gestern morgen stärkste Zweifel bekommen, weshalb wir jetzt beschlossen haben, die Tour zu verschieben. Habe gestern noch mit Bekannten gesprochen, die letzte Woche um Ischgl unterwegs waren - die Wege sind Schlammrinnen und total ausgewaschen, das wird einige Zeit dauern, bis das wieder trocken und einigermaßen fahrbar ist. Eine AlpX ist kein Spaziergang und die Rahmenbedingungen müssen stimmen - sowas kann man nicht auf Biegen und Brechen durchziehen. Und dieses Jahr sind die Bedingungen allgemein ziemlich schlecht.

Schließlich ist es ja auch nicht Sinn der Übung, irgendwie gesund über die Alpen zu kommen, sondern auch Spaß bei der Tour zu haben! Wir werden auf jeden Fall morgen den Wetterbericht des DAV abwarten und uns dann eine Ecke aussuchen, wo das Wetter für anspruchsvolle Tagestouren passt.

In diesem Sinne:
Auf die AlpX 2006 - dann lassen wir's richtig krachen!

daSkandalBoy


----------



## rpo35 (24. August 2005)

daskandalboy schrieb:
			
		

> ...Wenn ich mir auf der Seite eines Veranstalters reinziehen muss, dass selbst "gesperrte Wege mit dem Bike gut fahrbar sind"...


Ich denke, dass damit gesperrte Strassen gemeint sind, die mit dem Bike umfahren werden können. Und bitte nicht vergessen dass es hier um Gruppen geht, die bereits unterwegs waren... 
Ruhig bleiben und abwarten !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (24. August 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> naja, so witzig finde ich das ganze ehrlich gesagt nicht. es geht mir hierbei nicht um mich sondern eher um die armen leute die alles verlohren haben ;-( irgendwie hat der alpen x jetzt einen bleibenden beigeschmack bekommen. man geht mit ganz anderen gefühlen ran.
> 
> coffee



Ehrlich gesagt kann ich in meinem Beitrag nich erkennen daß ich diese Katastrophe witzig finde!  

Ich kann mich der Aussage von rpo35 voll und ganz anschließen: hinfahren, den Alpen-X durchziehen und Geld in der Gegend lassen, das ist die beste Unterstützung die die Leute dort bekommen können.


----------



## Haunert (24. August 2005)

Bei solche Wetterverhältnissen würde ich auf jedenfall Regenklamotten mithehmen !


----------



## dede (24. August 2005)

Raftingausrüstung nicht vergessen ! Canyoning dagegen ist etwas zu gefährlich derzeit....


----------



## daskandalboy (24. August 2005)

Naja ich weiß nicht... wenn es einem grade das halbe Haus weggespült hat, dann denkt man - glaube ich - vier Tage später nicht in erster Linie an das Geld der Tourenfahrer sondern daran, wie man die gröbsten Schäden erst einmal in Ordnung bringen kann. Sicher, das Leben geht weiter, aber ich glaube, das die Art von Anteilnahme in die falsche Richtung geht - da spende ich lieber etwas und suche mir für dieses Jahr ein anderes Ziel bzw. verschiebe die Aktion. Für mich wäre das ein blödes Gefühl, den Leuten, die grade ne Menge verloren haben, im Urlaub beim Aufräumen zuzukucken. 

Nicht falsch verstehen - ist meine persönliche Meinung. Aber Geld ist glaube ich nicht der Mittelpunkt der Story...

cheers
daSkandalBoy


----------



## Coffee (24. August 2005)

es gibt immer für und wieder.

@ daskandalboy,
du hast einerseits sicher recht, andererseits muss man wirklich die nächsten 2 - 3 tage abwarten um eine entgültige entscheidung zu fällen. und ich habe durchaus das gefühl, das der veranstalter das alles sehr ernst nimmt. ansonsten hätte er wohl kaum so ehrlich einen news bericht verfasst!!! dies zeigt mir sehr wohl, das sie durchaus die lage erkennen und auch entsprechend handeln werden.

glaube mir eines, weder katja noch ich würden ein risiko eingehen. 

grüße coffee


----------



## Coffee (24. August 2005)

gerade kam eine mail vom veranstalter.

die etappe ischgl wird komplett ausgelassen. wir fahren direkt nach nauders udn bleiben dort einen tag länger (tagestour) danach wird die route wieder aufgenommen. finde das klingt sehr vernünftig.

grüße coffee


----------



## Wuudi (24. August 2005)

Ja, das war auch die einzige sinnvolle Entscheidung, denn Ischgl ist total zu ... da rumfahren hat keinen Sinn.


----------



## fritzn (24. August 2005)

ist sicher ok. und gut, dass reagiert wurde.

ich wünsch euch eine super-tour und am comer see ist es ja dann bestimmt richtig geil! und der rest wird schon auch gut sein, die bedenken haben sich ja jetzt auch mehr auf die nordseite konzentriert.

habt spaß!

wir wissens noch nicht so genau, entweder meran anders anfahren oder gleich runter in die dolomiten. müssen wir noch durchgehen und recherchieren. schon blöd, aber das ist eben höhere gewalt.


----------



## Coffee (24. August 2005)

@ fritzn,

danke. wünsche euch auch eine schöne alternativ route. und hoffe das wenigstens jetzt das wetter von oben hält. fahrt ihr mit dem zug an? oder mti den autos?


grüße coffee


----------



## daskandalboy (24. August 2005)

Denke, wir werden erst mal mit dem Auto runter fahren, um auch gepäckmäßig (evtl. Zelt usw.) etwas flexibler zu sein. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (24. August 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> die etappe ischgl wird komplett ausgelassen. wir fahren direkt nach nauders udn bleiben dort einen tag länger (tagestour) danach wird die route wieder aufgenommen. finde das klingt sehr vernünftig.



ja, das klingt erst mal vernünftig. jedenfalls vernünftiger als "mit dem mtb kann man auch gesperrte wege befahren" - ist mir auch negativ aufgefallen. aber vorsicht - auch die gegend rund um nauders/reschenpass ist nicht  ganz verschont geblieben. gerade auf der seite scuol/samnaun/susch hat es ebenfalls einige murenabgänge gegeben und zahlreiche straßen sind zu. weiß allerdings nicht, wie es in richtung vinschgau so aussieht ....

wenn machbar: schöne tagestour wäre die runde über sesvenna-hütte und val di uina. der wirt vom hotel central hat da eine eigene route ausgearbeitet und die wegbeschreibung gibt's als schöne s/w-kopie. super tour und nicht sooo schwer. (ca 80 km und um die 2000hm)


----------



## Coffee (24. August 2005)

powderJO schrieb:
			
		

> ja, das klingt erst mal vernünftig. jedenfalls vernünftiger als "mit dem mtb kann man auch gesperrte wege befahren" - ist mir auch negativ aufgefallen. aber vorsicht - auch die gegend rund um nauders/reschenpass ist nicht  ganz verschont geblieben. gerade auf der seite scuol/samnaun/susch hat es ebenfalls einige murenabgänge gegeben und zahlreiche straßen sind zu. weiß allerdings nicht, wie es in richtung vinschgau so aussieht ....
> 
> wenn machbar: schöne tagestour wäre die runde über sesvenna-hütte und val di uina. der wirt vom hotel central hat da eine eigene route ausgearbeitet und die wegbeschreibung gibt's als schöne s/w-kopie. super tour und nicht sooo schwer. (ca 80 km und um die 2000hm)



danke powder für die infos. jepp klar ist die gegend auch nciht ganz verschont geblieben. aber gerade weil wir nun 2 tage in nauders bleiben kann man dann vor ort sicher auch noch reagieren.;-)

grüße coffee


----------



## daskandalboy (24. August 2005)

Servus,

ja, das klingt schon besser. In Nauders müsstet Ihr aus dem größten Mist raus sein, finde das gut, dass der Veranstalter soweit reagiert hat und den betroffenen Bereich weitgehend ausgeklammert hat - sicherlich ein größeres Zeichen von Seriosität als die Meldungen von heute morgen. Und evtl. trocknet es bis zum WE noch ein bisschen ab. Wünsche viel Spaß auf der Tour - ich denke, die Tagestour macht auf jeden Fall mehr Freude als die Schlammschlacht. Ich hoffe, wir kriegen nächstes Jahr mal wieder ordentliches Wetter... ;-)

cheers
daSkandalBoy


----------



## Coffee (24. August 2005)

daskandalboy schrieb:
			
		

> Servus,
> 
> ja, das klingt schon besser. In Nauders müsstet Ihr aus dem größten Mist raus sein, finde das gut, dass der Veranstalter soweit reagiert hat und den betroffenen Bereich weitgehend ausgeklammert hat - sicherlich ein größeres Zeichen von Seriosität als die Meldungen von heute morgen. Und evtl. trocknet es bis zum WE noch ein bisschen ab. Wünsche viel Spaß auf der Tour - ich denke, die Tagestour macht auf jeden Fall mehr Freude als die Schlammschlacht. Ich hoffe, wir kriegen nächstes Jahr mal wieder ordentliches Wetter... ;-)
> 
> ...




hattet ihr lale eigentlich den ganzen bericht gelesen? wenn man das komplett liest ist der eine satz garnicht mehr so schlimm wie ihr alle meint. und jetzt ständig auf dem einen satz rumzureiten   es ging, wie rpo angemerkt hat, wohl mehr um diejenigen, die zu dieser zeit gerade unterwegs waren. 

coffee


----------



## powderJO (24. August 2005)

veranstalter schrieb:
			
		

> ...Alle Touren laufen weiter, denn mit den Bikes sind selbst gesperrte Strecken passierbar. Problem ist lediglich das Gepäck ...



ich habe vor meinem post alles gelesen und  jetzt gerade nochmal. die aussage wird dadurch irgendwie nicht besser. und dass sie sich nur auf die gerade laufenden touren bezieht, kann man eigentlich beim besten willen nicht herauslesen ... aber egal - mag auch nicht mehr länger darauf herumreiten - zumal der veranstalter ja offensichtlich so verantwortungsvoll ist, den tourstart zu verlegen. 

wünsche euch jedenfalls viel spaß und gutes wetter. und tagestouren rund um nauders gibt es auch außerhalb der sevenna(val di uina-tour zur genüge. besonders schön ist auch die plamort-tour oder der goldsee-trail. (am besten nicht auf euren guide hören, sondern den chef des hotels central nach den besten trails fragen   der gibt gerne auskunft)


----------



## blacksurf (24. August 2005)

öhhm also
erstens
haben unsere guides kontakte zu dem chef des hotels
und zweitens
fahren wir in der gruppe und hören natürlich auf den guide/in  
Die Uina-schlucht ist mit 2000 hm zu heftig
wir machen keinen Go-wild-Alpencross sondern eher was Gemütliches es ist ein Genußalpencross

und drittens
wir lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil  
Der Text bezieht sich auf die laufenden Touren und die werden kaum die Leute mit Helis aus den Gebieten holen


----------



## rpo35 (24. August 2005)

So, jetzt hört mal brav auf euch zu zoffen...
Der Veranstalter hat äusserst lobenswert und vernünftig reagiert  Am Ende wird alles gut !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## blacksurf (24. August 2005)

@rpo
wir zoffen uns doch garnich
wir zicken höchstens mal  
@all
ich hoffe es nimmt niemand persönlich!


----------



## dertutnix (24. August 2005)

powderJO schrieb:
			
		

> ... besonders schön ist auch die plamort-tour



yip, das wär für einen gemütlichen tag auch meine empfehlung gewesen: gemütliche auffahrt auf guten forstautobahnen. über einen landschaftlich sensattionellen grastrail über die grenze zu einem der schönsten blicke auf ortler, sesvenna und reschensee und danach dann entweder auf gleichem weg zurück oder runter zum reschensee und auf dem radweg zurück nach nauders. 
ich mach auf der plamortwiese mit meinen leuten dann zur feier des tages immer champagner-frühstück. bei schönem wetter ist auf der wiese eine stunde gleich rum   

und eine bitte: die guides wissen selber häufig gar nicht, was sie für eine (v.a. auch rechtliche) verantwortung tragen (und wie sie dagegen abgesichert sind), deswegen BITTE hört auf die guides, die meisten wissen schon, was sache ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (24. August 2005)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> und eine bitte: die guides wissen selber häufig gar nicht, was sie für eine (v.a. auch rechtliche) verantwortung tragen (und wie sie dagegen abgesichert sind), deswegen BITTE hört auf die guides, die meisten wissen schon, was sache ist!


genau so sollte es auch sein


----------



## rpo35 (24. August 2005)

daskandalboy schrieb:
			
		

> ...Nicht falsch verstehen - ist meine persönliche Meinung. Aber Geld ist glaube ich nicht der Mittelpunkt der Story...
> 
> cheers
> daSkandalBoy


Um nochmal darauf zurück zukommen: Ich hatte auch nicht vor, mit Geldbündeln winkend an weggespülten Häusern und deren weinenden Besitzern vorbei zu radeln......leg mal nicht gleich alles auf die Goldwaage...
Wir wollten am 4.9. von Grainau aus starten und wenn der Veranstalter grünes Licht gibt, werden wir das auch tun.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Coffee (25. August 2005)

na hier gehts ja rund *gg*

also dnan mal wieder back to basic ;-) ich versuch mich jetzt trotzdem zu freuen. basta.


grüße coffee


----------



## dertutnix (25. August 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> ich versuch mich jetzt trotzdem zu freuen.



völlig falscher ansatz!

richtig muss das ja wohl heissen:




			
				Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> ich freu mich



  habt viel spass   



p.s. wir wollen dann auch bilder sehen


----------



## Coffee (25. August 2005)

jawoll, ich freu mich   

bilder, ehrensache ;-)


coffee


----------



## Wuudi (25. August 2005)

Du freust dich ... und ich bin schon EXTREEEEEEM aufgeregt.

Konnte die letzten Tage schon nicht mehr leicht einschlafen .. musste andauernd an unsseren AlpenX denken ....auuuu ...hoffen wir, dass alles gut geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (25. August 2005)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Du freust dich ... und ich bin schon EXTREEEEEEM aufgeregt.
> 
> Konnte die letzten Tage schon nicht mehr leicht einschlafen .. musste andauernd an unsseren AlpenX denken ....auuuu ...hoffen wir, dass alles gut geht



wann gehts denn bei euch los? route?


coffee


----------



## blacksurf (25. August 2005)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Du freust dich ... und ich bin schon EXTREEEEEEM aufgeregt.
> 
> Konnte die letzten Tage schon nicht mehr leicht einschlafen .. musste andauernd an unsseren AlpenX denken ....auuuu ...hoffen wir, dass alles gut geht



ja das kann ich verstehen


----------



## Wuudi (25. August 2005)

Wir fahren die EasyRoute vom Stanciu-Buch. Nur mit unseren Etappenzielen wird's glaub ich nimmer ganz so easy ....

Tegernsee - Stumm = 68km 1.000hm (hier können wir bei Bekannten übernachten)
Stumm - Pfitscherjoch - Sterzing = 79,4km 1.876hm
Sterzing - Brixen - Vilnöss - St. Ulrich = 80,53km 2.641hm (unsere Mörderetappe, aber wir haben wieder bekannte in St. Ulrich wo wir übernachten können, also müssen wir es bis St. Ulrich schaffen  )
St. Ulrich - Seiseralm - Völser Weiher - Karerpass - Obereggen = 66,1km = 2.222 hm
Obereggen - Epircher Laner - Jochgrimm - Montan - Auer = 40km 806hm  und dann werden wir noch die ca. 50km auf dem Radweg bis nach Meran nach Hause fahren....

Irgendwie werden wir's schon packen    aber eben so easy wird's nicht mehr, da wir unsere Etappenziele nach Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten ausgelegt haben...


----------



## powderJO (25. August 2005)

powderJO schrieb:
			
		

> (am besten nicht auf euren guide hören, sondern den chef des hotels central nach den besten trails fragen   der gibt gerne auskunft)



dass diese aussage nicht sooo ganz ernst gemeint war, sollte eigentlich  das augenzwinkern des kleinen, süßen smileys klarmachen ...




			
				blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> ich hoffe es nimmt niemand persönlich!



ich nehme grundsätzlich alles persönlich und bin jetzt natürlich tödlich beleidigt


----------



## dede (25. August 2005)

@ Wuudi: mag zwar sein, daß ich jetzt große Empörung bei dir auslöse, aber ihr könntet eure Königsetappe evtl. per Seilbahn verkürzen (Plose), aber das wirst du als (Fast-)local ja wohl ohnehin wissen......


----------



## Wuudi (25. August 2005)

Hui ... daran haben wir gar nicht gedacht  So geht's wenn man keine Karten kauft und nur auf die Fugawi Karte guckt und auf das Roadbook vom Transalp-Buch 

Wir dachten eher, dass wir die Saiseralm Seilbahn nehmen können wenn wir's tags drauf nimmer schaffen.

Nunja ich denk wir werden's schon packen ... und wenn wir von Vilnöss bis Brogles schieben müssen  Da nehmen wir dann eh einen anderen Weg und zwar die Trial-Abfahrt ab Broglessattel. Sind weniger hm ab Brogleshütte und sicher die lustigere Abfahrt...


----------



## dertutnix (25. August 2005)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> ... und wenn wir von Vilnöss bis Brogles schieben müssen  Da nehmen wir dann eh einen anderen Weg und zwar die Trial-Abfahrt ab Broglessattel ...



sensationeller trail


----------



## Wuudi (25. August 2005)

Ist der schwer fahrbar ? Dann erschlägt mich meine Freundin 

Wir wollten den letzten Samstag fahren. Sind von St. Ulrich die Rodelbahn rauf bis zur Bergstation vom Sessellift. Dann ein kleines Brot gegessen und es hat angefangen aus Kübeln zu schütten  Da mussten wir umdrehen und auf der Rodelbahn wieder runterschiessen ...wir wollten den Weg testen. Ab der Mittelstation würden wir dann eh auf der schönen Wiese fahren und dann den Rest auf der Abfahrt von Seceda - Da drinnen kenn ich mich einwenig aus


----------



## dede (25. August 2005)

also was nicht i n unserem Buch drin ist: 
nach dem halsl nicht schon die forstpiste links runter, sondern weiter auf der schmalen asphaltstraße bis zur jausenstation neujonis und dann den kurzen trail (leider nur 500m) runter nach st. magdalena (trifft beim obersten hof wieder mit der "buchvariante" zusammen). insgesamt wohl ein wenig schöner, v.a. weil man einfach mehr sieht vom villnößtal/geislerspitzen.
Wenn dein Mädel technisch ein wenig was drauf hat (davon geh ich aus, wenn ihr aus Meran kommt), dann fahrt zur Gscnaggenhardtalm hoch und dann über den munkelweg (anfangs kurz schieben) rüber zur broglesalm (zuletzt auch nochmal kurz schieben, ab dem bach für cracks wieder fahrbar). die direkte variante von ranui aus ist schiebetechnisch nicht gerade der hit ! 
solltet ihr die seilbahn nach kreuztal nehmen, dann quert unterhalb der roßalm rüber zum sporthotel (an der kapelle kurz links hoc hri plose, dann rechts ab über die wiese/skiabfahrt queren und auf trail abwärts bis einmündung in skipiste, der man steil bergab folgt) und zur schatzerhütte. kurz vor der enzianhütte geht dann der trail runter zum halsl (bei einer jagdhütte trefft ihr auf eine forststraße, auf der man rechtshaltend auch zur paßstraße gelangt).
wenn du dich im grödnertal auskennst, dann empfehl ich dir nach dem traumtrail runter vom broglessattel (ist im mittelabschnitt im wald mal kurz nicht ganz einfach wegen wurzeln und der ein oder anderen kleinen stufe) bei der mittelstation rechts hoch zum troi pajan zu steuern und zur raschötz-forstpiste rüberzutrailen.
Von der Seiseralm kann man wunderschön runtertrailen bis bad ratzes und danach nach Salegg, wo du dann auf den 2er zum völser weiher triffst. Am Schnaggenkreuz nicht links auf die steile Forstpiste lenken, sondern einfacher geradeaus bleiben. Man mündet dann etwas weiter unterhalb auf die teerstraße zur jausenstation schönblick.
vom karerpaß gibt es auch eine sehr schöne verbindung über den mitterleger nach obereggen (markierungen 21, 13, danach 22 und 23/24 bis zur herrenwaldforststraße, die knapp unterhalb des epircher lahners mündet). alternativ natürlich wie im buch über den templweg !
weiß jetzt gerade nicht, ob wir die verbindung über die säge (markierung j) im buch drin haben, ist aber etwas holprig )))


----------



## Wuudi (25. August 2005)

dede schrieb:
			
		

> also was nicht i n unserem Buch drin ist:
> Wenn dein Mädel technisch ein wenig was drauf hat (davon geh ich aus, wenn ihr aus Meran kommt), dann fahrt zur Gscnaggenhardtalm hoch und dann über den munkelweg (anfangs kurz schieben) rüber zur broglesalm (zuletzt auch nochmal kurz schieben, ab dem bach für cracks wieder fahrbar). die direkte variante von ranui aus ist schiebetechnisch nicht gerade der hit !



Hat sie schon, aber der 601 war im unteren Teil doch zuviel 

--> Soviel ich das seh ist's aber im Buch/Roadbook auch so drinnen über die Gschnagenhardt Alm und A.Munkel Weg zur Broglesalm fahren.



			
				dede schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du dich im grödnertal auskennst, dann empfehl ich dir nach dem traumtrail runter vom broglessattel (ist im mittelabschnitt im wald mal kurz nicht ganz einfach wegen wurzeln und der ein oder anderen kleinen stufe) bei der mittelstation rechts hoch zum troi pajan zu steuern und zur raschötz-forstpiste rüberzutrailen.



Das mach ich anders. Die Raschötz Forstpiste sind wir erst letzte Woche gefahren ist nicht so toll. Wenn man bei der Mittelstation links runter richtung Seceda-Abfahrt fährt kommt man auf ein schönes Wald/Wiesenstück und kann dann beim Gran Puent in die Skipiste reinfahren und noch beim Cafè Annatal ein Bierchen trinken... Unsere Bekannten wohnen dann gleich nach dem Cafè Annatal direkt neben der Skipiste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dede (25. August 2005)

--> Soviel ich das seh ist's aber im Buch/Roadbook auch so drinnen über die Gschnagenhardt Alm und A.Munkel Weg zur Broglesalm fahren.


Richtig, aber du hattest vorhin geschrieben, daß du von Villnöß bis hoch schieben willst/mußt. Das ist ganz sicherlich nicht der Fall (außer du willst auf der Direttissima hoch, wobei da auch etwa 75% fahrbar ist) ! Es gibt ein extrem steiles Stück unmittelbar unterhalb der Gschnaggenhardtwiese (sind aber nur etwa 250-300 Fahrmeter), das wohl die meisten schieben müssen, aber der Rest ist nicht wirklich problematisch. An der Mündung zum Munkelweg geht's anfangs recht eng und über ein paar Holzstufen bergab, die wohl auch nur sehr wenige voll fahren, danach über eine Schotterreiß'n (fahrbar) runter, bevor das Schiebestück Richtung Brogles beginnt. Wie gesagt läßt sich ab dem Bach eigentlich wieder alles fahren, aber mit 2.600 Hm in den Beinen wird's da wohl aushaken weil's sausteil und gleich zu Beginn der Schotter eher loser Natur ist.....


----------



## Wuudi (25. August 2005)

Achso, das mit dem Schieben war eigentlich nur ironisch gemeint 

Ich denk schon, dass wir die Strecke schaffen... ich meinte nur ...wenn gar nix mehr geht ..dann müssen wir halt schieben


----------



## blacksurf (26. August 2005)

so bald kanns losgehen   
ich freu mich jetzt total und das Wetter macht wohl auch mit!
Wünsch Euch allen einen einmaligen Alpenx, kommt alle gesund wieder mit tollen Erlebnissen und Erfahrungen


----------



## Coffee (26. August 2005)

so, tasche gapckt, räder stehen bereit, auto gewaschen und nochmal ausgesaugt (wer weis wies danach aussieht)   akku voll, udn heute abend gibts nochmal pasta.

morgen früh um 7 uhr ist dann hier abmarsch richtung imst. mein navigationssystem im auto ist schon programiert  

so noch 1 x schlafen

danke nochmal allen die hier geschreiben haben bisher. ist echt auch ne motivation gewesen.

ich wünsche allen die ebenfalls jetzt oder demnächst starten GUTE REISE.


also auf gehts


grüße coffee


----------



## All-Mountain (26. August 2005)

Na dann viel Spaß am AX.
UUUNNNDDD
Wir sind schon ganz gespannt auf den Nachher-Bericht.
Liebe Grüße
Tom


----------



## dede (26. August 2005)

Wünsch euch viel Spaß, keine Defekte oder Stürze und natürlich gutes Wetter. Nimm einfach deine Vorfreude mit aufs Bike und dann habt ihr sicherlich haufenweise Spaß !!!!


----------



## Wuudi (26. August 2005)

Sodele, auch hier kommt der Bericht 

Räder sind zerlegt und in Mülltüten eingepackt. Morgen um 04:28 geht der Zug ab Bozen nach München und dann Tegernsee. Noch einmal kurz schlafen und dann gehts los...

..ein bisschen ein mulmiges Gefühl haben wir aber schon mit unseren Mülltüten-Bikes. Hoffentlich geht das gut und wir werden nicht vom Zug rausgeschmissen mit unserem überdimensionalem Gepäck ...


----------



## wug2000 (26. August 2005)

@coffee & blacksurf

viel Spass und kommt gesund und in einem Stück wieder. Das gilt für Euch und eure Bikes. Tschüss und man sieht sich.

Stefan


----------



## rpo35 (26. August 2005)

Nee wat war dat ein Tach heute...
Hab mich eben schnell beim schrauben abreagiert. Neue Kassette, Kette und mittleres Blatt vorne, neues Schaltwerk und Zug erneuert. Morgen noch eine Testfahrt in heimischen Gefielden, kommende Woche Dienstreise und somit Bike-Pause und am 3.9. morgens gehts ab in Richtung Grainau.
Melde mich evtl. noch kurz ab wenn ich die Zeit finde...

Also für alle, die jetzt starten nochmal schnell einen perfekten Trip ohne Pannen, Verletzungen und dergleichen und viel Sonne !! Kommt heil wieder zurück...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (26. August 2005)

Sooooo, noch 6 stunden schlafen  dann geht's ab an den Tegernsee und 
dann mit (hoffentlich) guten Wetter über die Alpen !

Alles Gute auch an alle anderen AlpenCrosser !


----------



## rpo35 (26. August 2005)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Sooooo, noch 6 stunden schlafen  dann geht's ab an den Tegernsee und
> dann mit (hoffentlich) guten Wetter über die Alpen !
> 
> Alles Gute auch an alle anderen AlpenCrosser !


Aha...da ist ja einer von den Startern für dieses WE !
 Wünsche dir/euch schrecklich viel Spaß und einen Pannen- und verletzungsfreien Alpencross !!

 Grüsse
 Ralph


----------



## fritzn (26. August 2005)

Wünsche natürlich auch allen anderen Crossern das Beste - 
wir brauchen einen Schlachtruf Cross heil klingt komisch, aber ihr wisst schon... Rad ab!  

Vielen Dank allen Supportern und Beratern dieser Woche, Live-photo-Postern und Tourenfüchsen. 

Ich hoffe Euch alle hier wieder zu treffen, in ein zwei Wochen mit Euren besten Bildern, Storys und Erfahrungen - Legenden müssen geschmiedet werden!

 

Mein Wochenverlauf in Smilies:
                

Nächste Woche hoffentlich:


----------



## rpo35 (26. August 2005)

fritzn schrieb:
			
		

> ...in ein zwei Wochen mit Euren besten Bildern, Storys...


Wir werden das Fotoalbum an seine Grenzen bringen... Ein  ausführlicher Bericht auf meiner Heimseite ist fest eingeplant !!


----------



## Coffee (27. August 2005)

geduscht, angezogen, autogepackt.....

tschüüüüüüüüüüsssss   

coffee


----------



## Wuudi (1. September 2005)

Hier !

....und zwar auch schon frisch gebadet und alle verschwitzten Klamotten bereits in die Waschmaschine geschmissen.

Es war geil ! Und das Wetter war super... ein genauer Bericht wird später mal folgen.

Heute war noch ein anstrengender Tag. Laut Transalp "nur" ca. 750hm und 35km bis Montan, wir sind dann aber noch weiter nach Auer und dann nach Meran nach Hause gefahren. War dann bis zum Schluss eine Asphalt-Hitze-Schlacht mit schlussendlich 1000hm und 100km !   

So jetzt wird geruht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (2. September 2005)

Huhu,

melde mich hier mal kurz im Namen Von coffee & blacksurf. Die Beiden sind heute gut  am Comer See angekommen und machen jetzt ein bischen Party. Mein Eindruck nach ca. 3min. Telefonat: Die beiden hatten ein paar geile Tage......
Und ich sag jetzt mal tschö, denn morgen um 6 gehts für mich und meinen Kumpel Richtung Garmisch !
Auch ich werde mich bald danach mit einem Bericht und vielen Bildern melden.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## on any sunday (2. September 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Huhu,
> 
> melde mich hier mal kurz im Namen Von coffee & blacksurf. Die Beiden sind heute gut  am Comer See angekommen und machen jetzt ein bischen Party. Mein Eindruck nach ca. 3min. Telefonat: Die beiden hatten ein paar geile Tage......
> Und ich sag jetzt mal tschö, denn morgen um 6 gehts für mich und meinen Kumpel Richtung Garmisch !
> ...



Dann wünsch ich dir viel Spaß. Ich kann leider den Team Tomburg AlpenX nicht begleiten. Akuter und plötzlicher Arbeitskräftemangel seitens meines Arbeitsgebers.   

Ach ja, und immer trockene Trails.   







Grüsse

Michael


----------



## blacksurf (5. September 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Huhu,
> 
> melde mich hier mal kurz im Namen Von coffee & blacksurf. Die Beiden sind heute gut  am Comer See angekommen und machen jetzt ein bischen Party. Mein Eindruck nach ca. 3min. Telefonat: Die beiden hatten ein paar geile Tage......



jepp   
und jetzt werden erstmal Fotos gesichtet und die Erlebnisse verdaut!
...und er nächste Alpenx geplant


----------



## Coffee (5. September 2005)

wohlbehalten zurück, und blacky hab ich auch wieder mitgebracht   aber ich glaube sie möchte den nächsten alpen X lieber ohne mich machen   

es war gigantisch, ich habe noch nie so viel in so wenigen tagen erlebt. die gruppe war perfekt und die strecken ein traum. ein   an unsere führerin hilti. sie hat ihre tour wirklch super geführt und hatte alles im griff. so udn jetzt werde ich mal den bericht anfangen zu tipseln ;-)


grüße coffee


----------



## blacksurf (5. September 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> wohlbehalten zurück, und blacky hab ich auch wieder mitgebracht   aber ich glaube sie möchte den nächsten alpen X lieber ohne mich machen



ja du bist mir zu schnell runterwärts *ggg*


----------



## Coffee (5. September 2005)

ok, hier mal die ersten eindrücke:

Nun bin ich schon einige Stunden zuhause Ankekommen und bin dennoch weit weg. Meine Gedanken schwirren immer noch wie wild in meinem Kopf. Kaum das sie sich ordnen lassen. Wenn ich aus dem Bürofenster in den blauen Himmel blicke, stelle ich mir erneut eine erreichte Passhöhe vor. Weit weg und doch so nah.

Aber nun möchte ich mit der eigentlichen Geschichte beginnen. Vor über einem halben Jahr habe ich einen Alpencross gebucht. Es sollte mein erster dieser Art werden. Ich trainierte daraufhin und hoffte das meine Gesundheit mir gut gesinnt ist. Und so ging es am 27 August 2005 Richtung IMST.

Abfahrt 7.00 Uhr in Nürnberg. Die letzte Woche vor dem AlpenX machte uns jedoch etwas angst. Sorgten doch riesige Überschwemmungen im Gebiet das wir befahren wollten für dicke Stirnfalten. Wir sahen unser vorhaben sogar schon davon schwimmen. Doch Samstag früh blinzelte schon leicht die Sonne hinter den Wolken hervor. Ich holte Katja noch ab und dann ging es auf die Autobahn. Nach Rücksprache beim ADAC entschieden wir uns kurzerhand die direkte Route über GARMISCH nach IMST zu nehmen. Und diese Entscheidung war goldrichtig. Bereits 3 Stunden später kamen wir in IMST am Hotel an. Man sah auch hier noch die Nachwirkungen der starken Regenfälle. Nach einer Tasse Kaffee und einem Apfelstrudel konnten wir unser Zimmer belegen. Erstmal durchatmen und den Rest des Tages genießen. 18.00 Uhr war es dann soweit. Die anderen 11 Teilnehmer + unsere Guidin Hilti wurden begrüßt. Bei einem gemeinsamen Abendessen haben wir die grobe abfolge der nächsten Tage besprochen. Wir bekamen noch letzte Instruktionen für den Startmorgen am nächsten Tag. Den Abend ließen wir gemeinsam gegen 10 Uhr ausklingen..

28.August. Nach dem Frühstück, sollte es direkt gegen 9.00 Uhr losgehen. Wir standen alle aufgeregt in den Pedalen. Der Himmel war noch leicht Wolken verhangen. Doch das sollte sich bald geben. Wir starteten also am Hotel in IMST gleich auf einen kleinen Trail. Noch nass vom Regen am Vorabend (es gab ein Gewitter), ging es durch den Wald über kleine Pfade die mit wurzeln bespickt waren. Heinz ein Mitfahrer legte sich hier bereits gleich mal ab. Es ist aber nichts weiter passiert. Zwischendurch mussten wir immer mal stoppen um die Gruppe wieder zusammen zu halten. Katja und ich sortierten uns knapp hinter Hilti ein. Sie fuhr ein angenehmes Tempo. Und so langsam zeigte auch der Himmel mehr und mehr blau.

Eigentlich sollte unsere erste Etappe über ISCHGL gehen. Da aber hier die Überschwemmungen der Gegend zu extrem waren, entschied sich unsere Guidein direkt nach Nauders zu fahren. Auf dem Programm standen geschätzte 80 Km mit einigen Hm. Doch wir unterschätzen das ganze Ausmaß. Erstmal ging es ein Stück am INN entlang über PFUNDS  LANDECK über den FINSTERMÜNZPASS. Hier bewältigten wir die ersten Höhenmeter am Stück. Doch der Tag war noch nicht zu Ende. Und so führte unsere Route noch über einen Weiteren Berg. Nachdem wir am Fuße dieses Berges bereits knappe 70 Km in den Beinen hatten, tat der Anstieg besonderst weh. Gegen 17 Uhr erreichten wir NAUDERS. Mit 86 Km und knapp 1300 Hm in den Beinen. Die erste Etappe war also geschafft. Ncoh schnell 2 Saunagänge und dann ab zum Abendessen.

Nachdem wir nun einen Tag früher in ber Etappe wurde kurzerhand zu einer Tagestour ab NAUDERS. Wir bekamen für diesen 2 Tag einen Local Guide. Mit ihm Fuhren wir gleich mal einen kleineren Anstieg Richtung RESCHENSEE. Der erste Ausblick von oben bei fast strahlend blauem Himmel entschädigte für die ersten Schweißperlen. Über eine Schotterabfahrt ging es wieder hinuter auf das Seeniveau. Unten angekommen lockte ein kleines Kaffee zur Mittagspause. Nach einem Apfelstrudel ging es wieder auf die Bikes. Entlang am See über die staumauer. Bis dahin waren es ca. 600 hm bei knapp 25 Km. Hier trennte sich die Gruppe. Die schwächeren fuhren unten am See zurück nach Nauders, und einige andere, sowie Katja und ich wollten noch die RESCHENALM erklimmen. Oben angekommen hatten wir einen gigantischen Blick über den RESCHENSEE. Wir waren über 2000 Meter hoch oben auf dem Berg. Zurück Richtung NAUDERS führte unser Guide uns über kleine und sehr anspruchsvolle Trails. Bespickt mit kleinen Norshore Brücken über ein Moorgebiet. Gegen 16.30 erreichten wir mit  das Hotel in NAUDERS.

30.August. Wieder weckte uns die Sonne. Und so konnten wir gut gelaunt direkt nach dem Frühstück eine weitere Etappe Richtung COMER SEE in Angriff nehmen. An diesem Tage sollte uns der Weg über den RESCHENSEE durch das MÜNSTERTAHL bis S.MARIA (Schweiz) führen. Einmal quer durch das UNTERENGADIN bis hinein in die SCHWEIZ. Der Tacho zeigte am ende des Tages knapp 50 Km bei fast 1000 Hm an.

31.August. Das Wetter versprach wieder sonnig zu werden. Die Temperaturen stiegen von Tag zu Tag an. Bei etwa 20 Grad fuhren wir morgens bereits früh um 8 Uhr los. Denn Der kommende Tag sollte etwas besonderes werden. Zwei schwere Anstiege lagen vor uns. Einmal  Erst ging es über die VAL MORA Richtung LAGO DI CANCANO dort legten wir eine kleine Pastapause ein. Doch danach sollte es noch einmal an die Grenzen gehen. Der Anstieg zur ALPISELLA zog sich Serpentinenförmig hinauf. Schon weit über der Baumgrenze erblickte man oben einen kleinen Bergsee. Danach ging es abwärts Richtung LIVIGNO. Unser Hotel lag oben am Berg von LEVIGNO. Mit letzter Kraft fuhren wir bis zum Hoteleingang. Tachostand 47 Km mit 1350 Hm. Dort angekommen ein kurzer Sprung unter die Dusche, denn LIVIGNO ist bekannt als Shoppingparadies Und so machte ich noch einen Spaziergang runter in den Ortskern. Außerdem fand gerade die Mountainbike WM in LIVIGNO statt. Und auch das war einen besuch wert. Leider war die Zeit am Abend sehr knapp. Doch auch für ein Stündchen lohnte der Besuch.

1.September. Der Frühnebel hängte noch über LIVIGNO als wir uns auf den Weg machten. Dieser sollte uns durch den Engadin führen. Mit einer tollen Aussicht auf die Schweizer Gletscherwelt fuhren wir einen schmalen Pfad durch ein Idyllisches Gelände. Man konnte bereits die Murmeltiere Pfeifen hören. Und wir hatten sogar das Glück das ein oder andere Tier fotografisch festzuhalten. Kurz vor der Grenze in die Schweiz mussten wir noch eine kurze Kletterpassage bewältigen. Oben wieder an der Strasse ging es über die Grenze in die Schweiz. Nun ging es Richtung Berninapass. Diesen fuhren wir auf der Straße. Doch vorher mussten wir erneut einen Trail zu fuß erobern. Ein steiler Pfad hinauf Richtung Straße. Oben angekommen schraubten wir uns die Asphaltserpentinen hinauf zum BERNINAPASS. Oben angekommen eine kleine Verschnaufpause um auch auf den letzten zu warten. Entlang der kleinen Bahn führten uns Singletrails hinunter. An einem Schnee bedeckten Gletscher machten wir Picknick. Bei Brot, Parmesan und ein Schluck Rotwein genossen wir das Panorama. Danach viel es uns allen schwer die letzten Kilometer zurück zu legen. Aber wir mussten unser Ziel heute noch erreichen. In PONTRESINA lockte jedoch noch einmal ein frischer Latte macchiato. Danach gings vorbei an ST. MORITZ entlang der Seen bis SILS. Die 55 Km waren geschafft. Dazu über 1000 HM. Beim Abendessen verlangte diesmal jeder einen Nachschlag.

2.September, Startpunkt SILS. Die Woche ist wie im Fluge vergangen. Heute steht die letzte Etappe an. Heute werden wir am COMER SEE ankommen. Wir sind gespannt was der Tag bringt. Früh morgens ist es noch etwas frisch, und so fährt jeder von uns mit langarm Trikot los. Doch das sollte sich schnell ändern. Noch ein wenig wellig entlang der Seen nehmen wir die Abfahrt vom MAJOLAPASS auf der Straße. Der Autoverkehr ist zum Glück sehr gering, so kann man es wirklich rollen lassen. Unten am Pass angekommen nähern wir uns wieder der Grenze zu Italien. Das Klima wird nun schon deutlich Mediterraner und man sieht die ersten Palmen in den Gärten stehen. Vorbei an VILLA DI CHIAVENNA  PIURO  geht es an den LAGO DI MEZZOLA.  Jetzt ist es nur noch ein Katzensprung bis zu unserem Ziel. Aufgereiht wie eine Perlenschnur treten wir die letzten Kilometer im Windschatten des Vordermanns. Und dann plötzlich stehen wir am untersten Zipfel des COMER SEES. Mit Freudentränen in den Augen machen wir kurz halt um dies auch auf den Fotos festzuhalten. Ein Blick ans Ufer verrät uns das wir noch ein paar wenige Kilometer in den Ort DOMASO Rollen müssen. Um 14.30 Uhr erreichen wir dann den Zielort. Wir verstauen unsere Räder in einer Garage und gehen mit einem Belohnungseis in der Hand Richtung Bootsteg. Denn jetzt erwartet uns noch eine Fahrt über den See. Es vergehen 1,5 stunden, die wir von DOMASO bis MENAGGIO brauchen. Diese vertreiben wir uns aber mit feiern bei ein paar Flaschen Sekt. Und dann die Überraschung in MENAGGIO. Als das Boot anlegt steigt uns Hilti unser Hotel. Direkt am See mit eigenem Steg. Oben an der Hotelfassade prangern die Worte  GRAND HOTEL Wir fühlen uns wie die Könige, unser Gepäck ist bereits auf den jeweiligen Zimmern. Kurzerhand verabreden wir uns am Pool. Und so springen wir fast geschlossen als finisher Team in den Hotelpool ;-) Den Abend lassen wir bei einem 4 Gänge Menü und 2 Flaschen Rotwein ausklingen.

3.September Tag der Abfahrt. Gegen 10 Uhr kommt der Transferbus und bringt uns wieder Richtung IMST. Wir fahren im Groben so über die Alpen zurück, wie wir gekommen sind. Und so kann man während der 5 stündigen Busfahrt noch mal den ein oder anderen Ort Revue passieren lassen.

Heute 2 Tage Später beginnt nun die Aufarbeitung der Eindrücke, der Bilder und der Erlebnisse. 

Aber schon heute steht fest

ALPENCROSS die 2 kommt bestimmt ;-)


Grüße coffee


----------



## dertutnix (5. September 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> Aber schon heute steht fest
> 
> ALPENCROSS die 2 kommt bestimmt ;-)



willkomen im club   

prima, dass alles so in eurem sinne geklappt hat und die eindrücke eure erwartung übertroffen haben. das gibt genug stoff für einige lange winteramkamin-abende


----------



## Coffee (5. September 2005)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> willkomen im club
> 
> prima, dass alles so in eurem sinne geklappt hat und die eindrücke eure erwartung übertroffen haben. das gibt genug stoff für einige lange winteramkamin-abende




das beste:

14 leute, 6 tage, 0 pannen ;-)


grüße coffee


----------



## blacksurf (5. September 2005)

hehehe,)
wobei im Winter ist für uns Langlaufen und Skifahren angesagt *gg*
auch was schönes


----------



## dertutnix (5. September 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> das beste:
> 
> 14 leute, 6 tage, 0 pannen ;-)
> 
> ...



hm, 14 leute mit 1 guide? dann ist 0 pannen wirklich das beste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (5. September 2005)

hmmm 3 leute, 5 tage, 1 snake-bite 

Den hab natürlich ich gemacht


----------



## Coffee (5. September 2005)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> hm, 14 leute mit 1 guide? dann ist 0 pannen wirklich das beste



waren 13 + 1 guide(in) aber für den fall der fälle wäre ich sowieso die mechanöse gewesen   genauso wie ich jetzt den abschluss in der erfolgreichen bergrettung von mann und rad habe *gG*

grüße coffee


----------



## trekkinger (5. September 2005)

Hey Coffee und blacky!

Echt eine grandiose Tour, die Ihr gefahren seit. Ich beneide Euch wirklich um die gewonnenen Eindrücke.

Besonders dieser Satz hat mir das Wasser  im Mund zerlaufen lassen:

"Bei Brot, Parmesan und ein Schluck Rotwein genossen wir das Panorama."

  LECKER!


Ich beneide Euch...



Gruss
Kai


----------



## fritzn (5. September 2005)

Welcome back, finishers!

Freut mich sehr, das alles gut ging - da müssen wir bald mal Pizzaplaudern!

Bei uns war ebenfalls alles spitzenmäßg und wir sind nur wenig traurig, dass wir keinen wirklichen Alpencross gemacht haben. Den machen wir nämlich auf jeden Fall noch, und die Dolomiten mit ihren grandiosen Traumtrails, den fantastischen und beeindruckenden Aussichten und dem absoluten Kaiserwetter der letzten Woche ahben uns mehr als entschädigt für die etwas unangenehme Woche vorher  (wie gehofft, bin ich nun verliebt in die Dolos!).
Man muss aber auch sagen, dass wir, obschon ordentlich gefahren, doch noch etwas mehr trainieren hätten müssen - auf einer richtigen Cross hätten wir doch unsere Grenzen aufgezeigt bekommen, und uns dann auch damit auseinandersetzen müssen. Insofern bereiten wir uns für nächstes Jahr noch ein bisschen besser vor (hoffe auf einige Karwendelrunden zum üben!) und dann sollte auch unser erster Alpencross so schön und pannenfrei werden wie Eurer und auch unsere Runde.
Bei uns gab´s ebenfalls bei 3 Leuten und 5 Touren keine Panne, Verletzung oder sonst ein Problem!  

We did:
1) Camping Gamp Klausen - Kloster Säben - Klausener Hütte und retour via Langfons
Geplant als Einstiegsrunde für den ersten halben Tag, entpuppte sich aber als recht steiler Uphill mit doch ein paar Hm.**
2) Villnöss-Tal Alm im Talschluss - unterhalb der Geisslerspitzen - Schlüterhütte - Gipfel oberhalb der Hütte und retour
Genusstour mit tollem Blick auf die Geissler-Gruppe, hervorragende Hütte (erstklassige Gastro und vernüntige Preise), der Gipfel ist mit den Bike zu erreichen und bietet nen netten Trail, der in einen schöneen anspruchsvollen Trial  hinter der Hütte mündet. Ab der unteren Alm Schotterpiste.****
3) Wolkenstein Sollte eigentlich die Langkofel-Umrundung aus dem Bike-Special werden, doch wir kamen erst um 12:00 los und habens nur zur Hälfte geschafft. Wolkenstein - Mt. Pana - Seiser Alm - Dialer - Auf der Schneid  - Plattkofelhütte - Zallinger H. - Ochsenwald - Mt.Pana - Wolkenstein
Wirklich schöne abwechslungsreiche Runde! Fantastisches Panorama! Langkofel, Plattkofel, Schlern, alles dabei! Sehr flowige Abfahrt über die Seiser Alm*****
4) Camping Marmolada Canazei - Auto bis Passo Pordoi - Bindelweg - PP - Downhill bis Bellavista, dann wieder hochgeshuttelt und glei nomal 
Nett, und auch grandioser Blick, doch sehr viele Wanderer (ebenfalls zu spät losgefahren). Schöne Hütte in der Mitte vis a vis der Marmolada. Sella-Blick.***
5) Moena - Monzon - Rif. Guardecia - Rif. Negritella - Ciampedie - Vallonga - Karerpass - 520 runter  
Nette Sache, in markanter Landschaft am Fuss des Rosengartens, schöne Trails, gute Hütte (wenn auch teurer und kleine Portionen), toller 600 hm-Trial-Trail runter nach Moena***

Dann beschlossen wir, noch einen Tag wandern zu gehen, naja, eher Bergsteigen - wir fuhren von Canazei wieder über den Karerpass nach Weisslahnbad und kraxelten über die Bärenfalle zur Sessel Schwaige. Eigentlich wollten wir schon auf den Schlern, doch ein Gewitter kündigte sich an, und es ging einfach wieder Retour. 
Beeindruckende Kulisse, harter Steig (hab heut noch Muskelkater ), urige Alm mit leckeren Spezialitäten****

Abends weiter nach Bozen, geplant Camping Moosbauer, nicht gefunden, waren dann in der Pension Stolz in Eppan/Unterrain. Schöner Ausklang mit guter Pizza!
Tags drauf fuhr ich dann nach Bozen und zurück über M nach N.

What a nice Trip!

*edit*
Wahl der Touren:
Selbst 
Tip von Freund
Bike-Special Dolomiten
Traumtouren Dolomiten Süd, Stanciu et al.

Man könnte auch diese Runde zusammenschliessen (wir sind ja jetzt Tagestouren vom Campingplatz oder ein Stück weit mit dem Auto gefahren), und käme dann so auf eine Dolomiten-Westschleife mit hohem Trail-Anteil und allen Highlights (Geissler-Puez, Grödner Tal, Seiser Alm (Schlern), Langkofel, Plattkofel, Sellajoch (Sella), Passo Pordoi, Bindelweg(Marmolada), Canazei, Ciampedie (Rosengarten 1), Karerpass, Nigerpass (Rosengarten 2), Knüppelweg und da irgendwie wieder hoch (Kompass Karte zuende,-). 
Ist jetzt vielleicht keine Neuigkeit, und die Dolo-Spezialisten haben das sicher auch schon ausgecheckt - das ist uns nur am Schluss so aufgefallen: "Hey, da waren jetzt aber schon alle Highlights dabei - wäre auch ne gute Rundtour"

In diesem Sinne, ride on!


----------



## Coffee (6. September 2005)

ok, ich spann euch nicht wieter auf die folter. erste fotos gibt es HIER


----------



## sideshowbob (6. September 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> ok, ich spann euch nicht wieter auf die folter. erste fotos gibt es HIER



toller bericht tolle bilder!

ps: was macht der plaudertermin?


----------



## Coffee (6. September 2005)

sideshowbob schrieb:
			
		

> toller bericht tolle bilder!
> 
> ps: was macht der plaudertermin?




bin immernoch am hochladen, sind also noch nciht alle ;-))

plaudertermin, denke freitag nächste woche ;-)


coffee


----------



## sideshowbob (6. September 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> bin immernoch am hochladen, sind also noch nciht alle ;-))
> 
> plaudertermin, denke freitag nächste woche ;-)
> 
> ...



der 16te wäre klasse!


----------



## Wuudi (6. September 2005)

So, jetzt sind meine Fotos auch online. Zu finden HIER

Haben leider nicht so viele Fotos geschossen, dafür aber einwenig gefilmt und die Tour genossen   

Bericht gibt's später mal. Den schreibt unser Mitfahrer. Er kann das gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sketcher (7. September 2005)

@Coffee Powerfrau,

ich freue mich, daß du es geschafft und dir deinen Traum erfüllt hast. Auch daß ihr wieder heil zurückgekommen seid. Denn es ist und bleibt ein Abenteuer.

Schöner Bericht und tolle Bilder!

Grüße,
sketcher


----------



## Coffee (7. September 2005)

sketcher schrieb:
			
		

> @Coffee Powerfrau,
> 
> ich freue mich, daß du es geschafft und dir deinen Traum erfüllt hast. Auch daß ihr wieder heil zurückgekommen seid. Denn es ist und bleibt ein Abenteuer.
> 
> ...




hallo sketcher,

vielen dank, ja es ist und bleibt ein abenteuer. augenblicke die tief in einem verankert bleiben ;-)

grüße coffee


----------



## Wuudi (8. September 2005)

Boh hilfe. Hab ich gestern einen Schrecken bekommen.
Wir sind das erste mal seit der Transalp wieder biken gewesen. Unsere Standard-Abend-Strecke. Uphill alles ohne Probleme und mit super Kondition und Geschwindigkeit geschafft. Dann beim runterfahren - erster kurzer Gegenanstieg. Ich tret in die Pedale und RUMS.... dachte ich hab mir einen Ast eingeklemmt, aber mitnichten. Mein Schaltauge ist komplett zerbrochen   

Was für ein Glück, dass mir das nicht auf der Transalp passiert ist... das wär nicht gut gewesen ..


----------



## Coffee (8. September 2005)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Boh hilfe. Hab ich gestern einen Schrecken bekommen.
> Wir sind das erste mal seit der Transalp wieder biken gewesen. Unsere Standard-Abend-Strecke. Uphill alles ohne Probleme und mit super Kondition und Geschwindigkeit geschafft. Dann beim runterfahren - erster kurzer Gegenanstieg. Ich tret in die Pedale und RUMS.... dachte ich hab mir einen Ast eingeklemmt, aber mitnichten. Mein Schaltauge ist komplett zerbrochen
> 
> Was für ein Glück, dass mir das nicht auf der Transalp passiert ist... das wär nicht gut gewesen ..




boah, da hast du ja echt glück gehabt ;-) sei froh das es erst zuhause passiert ist.

grüße coffee


----------



## Wuudi (8. September 2005)

Jo wirklich ... super Glück gehabt. Ich hätt mich erschlagen wenn's auf der Transalp passiert wäre. Vor allem weil ich immer meinte ... "ja schaltaugen, züge, speichen, theoretisch könnte alles reissen/brechen ..ist mir aber noch nieeee passiert ..wird schon nicht vorkommen".

Da hab ich gestern dumm geguckt   ...
Vor allem weil ich net gedroppt oder gar nix bin sondern einfach beim Aufwärtstreten hats knack gemacht... Manno ich muss mir das wohl irgendwo angeknackst haben schon davor ...


----------



## Coffee (8. September 2005)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Jo wirklich ... super Glück gehabt. Ich hätt mich erschlagen wenn's auf der Transalp passiert wäre. Vor allem weil ich immer meinte ... "ja schaltaugen, züge, speichen, theoretisch könnte alles reissen/brechen ..ist mir aber noch nieeee passiert ..wird schon nicht vorkommen".
> 
> Da hab ich gestern dumm geguckt   ...
> Vor allem weil ich net gedroppt oder gar nix bin sondern einfach beim Aufwärtstreten hats knack gemacht... Manno ich muss mir das wohl irgendwo angeknackst haben schon davor ...




jepp vermutlich, evtl. beim transport??

grüße coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (8. September 2005)

Das hatte ich auch befürchtet... deshalb hab ich die Bikes ja soooo gut verpackt und Karton-Spacer reingebastelt....

Schliesslich hatten wir den Transport ja am Anfang des Transalps und nicht am Ende ... naja Ende gut, alles gut....jetzt muss ich nur noch schnell ein neues Schaltauge besorgen um unseren schönen Herbst auszunutzen


----------



## Coffee (8. September 2005)

und plant ihr schon den nächsten? *gG*

coffee


----------



## Wuudi (8. September 2005)

Ich schon 

Aber meine Freundin will noch nicht darüber reden   erst mal noch den alten geniessen. Ausserdem haben wir jetzt die ganze Planung unserer Hochzeit für Juni/06 anstehen


----------



## Coffee (8. September 2005)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schon
> 
> Aber meine Freundin will noch nicht darüber reden   erst mal noch den alten geniessen. Ausserdem haben wir jetzt die ganze Planung unserer Hochzeit für Juni/06 anstehen




ist deine freundin mitgefahren? oder warum muss sie überlegen *gG*

klar hochzeit geht vor, wobei ich sowieso einen termin ende august/anfang september wieder bevorzugen würde   mal sehn.

grüße coffee


----------



## Wuudi (8. September 2005)

Jeppa. Siehe Fotos - verlinkt weiter oben und hier links: "Me, my girlfriend and a friend"


----------



## MikeMaschsee (8. September 2005)

Hi,
ich bin die Vital einen Tag nach euch gefahren; wahrscheinlich sind wir uns in Imst über den Weg gelaufen . Den Schilderungen Deiner Eindrücke kann ich nur zustimmen. Eine super Tour, trotz der Änderung der Streckenführung.

Nächstes Jahr werde ich wieder eine Tour fahren; wahrscheinlich die Classic. Mann kann schon den neuen Katalog bei den Alps bestellen. Kann es kaum abwarten, bis es wieder los geht. TransAlp kann richtig süchtig machen.

Einer aus meiner Gruppe hat Fotos der Tour hier ins Netz gestellt.

Viele Grüße,
Mike


----------



## Coffee (8. September 2005)

MikeMaschsee schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> ich bin die Vital einen Tag nach euch gefahren; wahrscheinlich sind wir uns in Imst über den Weg gelaufen . Den Schilderungen Deiner Eindrücke kann ich nur zustimmen. Eine super Tour, trotz der Änderung der Streckenführung.
> 
> Nächstes Jahr werde ich wieder eine Tour fahren; wahrscheinlich die Classic. Mann kann schon den neuen Katalog bei den Alps bestellen. Kann es kaum abwarten, bis es wieder los geht. TransAlp kann richtig süchtig machen.
> ...



@ mike,
dann müssten wir uns doch in nauders gesehen haben? da wir dort ja einen tag länger waren wie ihr auch. warst du in der gruppe die iris geführt hat? ich kam an eurem ankunftstag in nauders mal kurz an euren tisch, vielelicht erinnerst du dich    oder bist du der mann aus hannover der karin aus unserer gruppe mitgebracht hat?

grüße coffee


----------



## Haunert (8. September 2005)

Wieso den Veranstaltern soviel Geld in den Rachen werfen !


----------



## Coffee (8. September 2005)

Haunert schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso den Veranstaltern soviel Geld in den Rachen werfen !




ich finde den preis für die leistungen die wir bekommen haben mehr als gerechtfertigt. wir haben einige andere gruppen getroffen, kenne einige die mit anderen organisationen gefahren sind und für viel weniger service verhältnismäßig mehr bezahlt haben. man muss es abwägen was man will und dafür bezahlt. 

dafür das wir aber in sehr guten hotels untergebracht waren (sauna + schwimmbad), gepäcktransport, halbpension (frühstücksbuffet und abendessen), rücktransport vom comer see nach imst im klimatisierten reisebus + gescheiter rädertransport finde ich nach wie vor den preis angemessen. nebenbei habe ich kaum geld gebraucht, nur in livigno beim shoppen *gg*

der eine macht einen alpencross eben so, der andere so. jeder wie er will. das erlebnis ansich leidet da sicher nicht drunter.

aber du fährst sowas ja auch ohne regenutensilien ;-)

grüße coffee


----------



## dubbel (8. September 2005)

ich weiss, das klingt jetzt total verrückt, 
aber eine idee könnte doch sogar sein, einfach mal auf eigene faust loszufahren...

nein? 

zu exotisch? 

war nur so ein gedanke, sorry.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haunert (8. September 2005)

Gibt nix bessere bist unhabängig - da bleibt man halt wo das Bier am Besten schmeckt - kann jederzeit ungestört meine Blase entleeren !


----------



## Haunert (8. September 2005)

Verglichen mit anderen Anbietern ist Alps allerdings günstig !
Und Sauna wärs braucht - meistens ist da leider nicht meine Zielgruppe vertreten !


----------



## Haunert (8. September 2005)

Meistens so wie am FKK Strand die sich zeigen könnten zeigen sich nicht !

Dafür lassen es die 80 Jährigen Omi und Opis so richt krachen - igitt !


----------



## MikeMaschsee (8. September 2005)

@Dubbel
wow, mehr als eine Zeile mit 5 Worten   

@Dubbel, Haunert
Natürlich kostet eine organisierte Tour mehr Geld. Allerdings hat eine geführte Tour viele Vorteile, insbesondere für solche, die nicht über umfangreiche alpine Kenntnisse und Erfahrung verfügen. 

Ein guter Veranstalter ist immer in der Lage, auch in kritischen Situationen angemessen zu reagieren. Dies ist insbesondere in den letzten Wochen in den Alpen erforderlich gewesen. Da kann das "einfach mal so losfahren" schon problematisch werden. Aber auch, wenn es zu Unfällen, technischen Defekten oder Ähnlichem kommt, kann es Vorteile haben, mit einem Veranstalter zu fahren, der solche Situationen zu bewältigen weiß. Ich kenne die Alps schon ein wenig. Ohne viel Werbung machen zu wollen finde ich, [persönliche Meinung] dass die ihren Job sehr gut machen [/persönliche Meinung].

Letztlich hat es auch Vorteile, alleine zu fahren. Ist vielleicht ein wenig mehr Abenteuer. Muss aber jeder selber wissen.


----------



## All-Mountain (8. September 2005)

Haunert schrieb:
			
		

> Und Sauna wärs braucht - meistens ist da leider nicht meine Zielgruppe vertreten !



Ähmm, nur für den Fall, dass Dir das noch keiner gesagt hat:

Beim saunieren geht's nicht primär darum Frauen auf die T****en zu glotzen, sondern da gibt's auch noch einen gesundheitlichen AspeKt  

Ich gehe fast immer im Winter nach dem Fitness/Spinning in die Sauna und trainiere so meine Abwehrkräfte ganz gut. Außerdem ist saunieren super entspannend  .

Grüße
Tom


----------



## sideshowbob (8. September 2005)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Ähmm, nur für den Fall, dass Dir das noch keiner gesagt hat:
> 
> Beim saunieren geht's nicht primär darum Frauen auf die T****en zu glotzen, sondern da gibt's auch noch einen gesundheitlichen AspeKt
> 
> ...



ups ... da ist es dir jetzt doch glatt aus versehen passiert, dass du einen post von haunert ernst genommen hast!  
das war sicher nicht die absicht des authors ...

und möglicherweise sind wir ja auch alle froh, dass haunert EBEN NICHT in die sauna geht   

zurück zum thema:
bin auch noch am überlegen ob ich meinen (vorallem den) ersten alpenX geführt oder mit einem alpin sehr erfahrenen guten freund alleine machen soll.
unter dem abenteuer-aspekt und nach dem motto "ich habe die alpen aus eigener kraft und mit eigenem wissen bezwungen!" ist das sicher reizvoll.

wenn ich an die 7 kilo im rucksack die ich mit mir rumschleppe  und die wahrscheinlich besten trails denke die ich verpasse da ich sie ohne erfahrenen guide nicht finde wird ein geführter alpenX wiederum sehr reizvoll.

es ist wohl so, dass man beides einmal probiert haben sollte   

ich entscheide es wohl spontan was ich machen werde...


----------



## dubbel (8. September 2005)

Haunert schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt nix bessere bist unhabängig - da bleibt man halt wo das Bier am Besten schmeckt - kann jederzeit ungestört meine Blase entleeren !


jedermans inkontinenz in ehren, 
aber das argument hinkt sowieso, weil es da einfach kein gutes bier gibt.


----------



## Coffee (8. September 2005)

Haunert schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt nix bessere bist unhabängig - da bleibt man halt wo das Bier am Besten schmeckt - kann jederzeit ungestört meine Blase entleeren !



meine blase konnte ich auch beliebig dort entleeren wo ich gerade im wald war  

da ich ab jetzt sowieso das problem habe, das ich gekühltes medikamment mitschleppen muss (für tägliche injektionen), kommt für mich nur noch organisierte alpenX in frage. ob ich etwas vermissen werde? das matratzenlager   übervolle hütten   evig nach ner unterkunft suchen noch nach der tour   zelt & co mitschleppen   den schweren wochenrucksack am rücken   nee, ich glaub ich investier die paar euros und gönn mir das organisiert weiterhin   

P.S. so schwimmen und sauna nach 6/7 stunden am rad ist schon was feines. und ein geräumiges einzel/doppelzimmer ebenfalls   


grüße coffee


----------



## dubbel (8. September 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> ob ich etwas vermissen werde? das matratzenlager  ... übervolle hütten  ... evig nach ner unterkunft suchen noch nach der tour ... zelt & co mitschleppen  ... den schweren wochenrucksack am rücken  ... nee, ich glaub ich investier die paar euros und gönn mir das organisiert weiterhin
> ...
> und ein geräumiges einzel/doppelzimmer ebenfalls


mit verlaub - hier hinkt's mal wieder. 
ausser rucksacktransport (bei 5 kg auch unnötig) hab ich das alles bei selbstorganisiert auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (8. September 2005)

sideshowbob schrieb:
			
		

> ups ... da ist es dir jetzt doch glatt aus versehen passiert, dass du einen post von haunert ernst genommen hast!
> das war sicher nicht die absicht des authors ...
> 
> und möglicherweise sind wir ja auch alle froh, dass haunert EBEN NICHT in die sauna geht   .



Dann is ja gut  


			
				sideshowbob schrieb:
			
		

> zurück zum thema:
> bin auch noch am überlegen ob ich meinen (vorallem den) ersten alpenX geführt oder mit einem alpin sehr erfahrenen guten freund alleine machen soll.
> unter dem abenteuer-aspekt und nach dem motto "ich habe die alpen aus eigener kraft und mit eigenem wissen bezwungen!" ist das sicher reizvoll.
> 
> ...



Ich hab schon beides probiert und bei den ganzenPro's und Contra's bleibt für "selbst organisiert" noch ein schlagendes Argument:
Beim selbstorganisierten AX kann man sich die Gruppe selbst zusammenstellen. 
Beim gebuchten AX kann man wohl mit den Mitbikern Glück (menschlich und sportlich) haben, aber halt auch Pech und man ärgert sich die ganze Woche mit irgendwelchen Dumpfbacken rum.


----------



## chkimsim (8. September 2005)

Hallo,

habe diesen Thread mit sehr viel Interesse verfolgt @coffee - toller Erlebnisbericht! 
Zur Diskussion ob geführter oder selbst organisierter Alpencross:
Nach einigen selbst organisierten Alpenüberquerungen kann ich sagen dass für mich die Planung und Organisation der Tour einen großen Teil des Reizes ausmacht. Dies setzt aber gewisse alpine Kenntnisse vorraus, Karten sollte man auch lesen können und der zeitliche Aufwand dafür ist nicht zu unterschätzen. Und stimmt die Planung nicht können die schönsten Tage des Jahres schnell in einer "Katastrophe" enden. 
Das Fahren mit dem Rucksack ist auch nicht das Problem wenn man sich auf das Nötigste beschränkt - und man braucht für 7 Tage wirklich nicht viel. Ein Gepäcktransport ist aber nicht zu unterschätzen zumal man dann auf eventuelle Reparaturfälle besser vorbereitet sein kann.
Natürlich ist es auch prima das man sich die Mitfahrer selbst aussuchen kann wobei die Erfahrung gezeigt hat, dass ein Alpencross auch eine harte Probe für die Freundschaft sein kann. 
Die Kosten: Will man nicht unbedingt im Matratzenlager in der Hütte übernachten kann man mit 60 - 70 EUR pro Tag für Übernachtung (Aufschlag für 1 Nacht, meist Hauptsaisonpreise) und Essen + Trinken (der Hunger wächst von Tag zu Tag) rechnen - dazu kommt noch das Kartenmaterial, die Rückfahrt, eventuell Literatur. 
Ob selbst organisiert oder geführt - Fahren muß man immer noch selbst und das Glücksgefühl am Ende des Tages die Etappe geschaft zu haben und die Vorfreude auf den nächsten Tag ist bei beiden gleich und muss man erlebt haben.


----------



## Ede (8. September 2005)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Dann is ja gut
> 
> 
> Ich hab schon beides probiert und bei den ganzenPro's und Contra's bleibt für "selbst organisiert" noch ein schlagendes Argument:
> ...



Nur zur Info:
Es ist bei den meisten Bike-Reiseveranstaltern möglich, eine *geschlossene* Gruppe anzumelden. Ab ca. 5 bis 6 Teilnehmern (je nach Veranstalter)

Auch eine Buchung ohne Guide (also mit Gepäcktr. und Routenplanung und Unterkünften) habe ich schon gesehen. 

Ich denke mittlerweile gibt es für jeden etwas Passendes.


----------



## Coffee (8. September 2005)

chkimsim schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> habe diesen Thread mit sehr viel Interesse verfolgt @coffee - toller Erlebnisbericht!
> Zur Diskussion ob geführter oder selbst organisierter Alpencross:
> Nach einigen selbst organisierten Alpenüberquerungen kann ich sagen dass ............



da hast du wohl recht. jeder sieht so einen alpen X eben aus anderen perspektiven. jeder geschmack ist anderst. und so sollte auch jeder für sich entscheiden welche variante er oder sie bevorzugt.

grüße coffee


----------



## blacksurf (8. September 2005)

jeder nach seinem gusto würde ich sagen - selbstorganisiert oder geführt das hat beides was für sich - ich hatte wenig Zeit - keine Alpentourenkenntnisse - wollte keinen Planungsstress haben, also hab ich die geführte Tour gebucht mit zwei Freunden und damit sicher gestellt das auch nette Leute dabei sind
-ganz einfach - und es war super


----------



## MikeMaschsee (8. September 2005)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> ... jeder nach seinem gusto ...



Mehr gibt es nicht zu sagen. Ein TransAlp ist immer ein Erlebnis und sorgt für unvergessliche Momente.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (9. September 2005)

MikeMaschsee schrieb:
			
		

> blacksurf schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dazu würde mir aber noch einiges einfallen...


----------



## blacksurf (9. September 2005)

ich sag nur warten auf Godot


----------



## dubbel (9. September 2005)

lieber nicht, 
nachher sind wieder alle beleidigt...


----------



## Coffee (9. September 2005)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> lieber nicht,
> nachher sind wieder alle beleidigt...



jetzt machst du es dir aber einfach   

coffee


----------



## MikeMaschsee (12. September 2005)

@coffee, blacksurf
Nach dem TransAlp ist vor dem TransAlp   

Wenn Ihr nächstes Jahr wieder einen TransAlp fahren wollt, dann wieder mit dem gleichen Veranstalter ? Und welche Tour ?

Ich spiele derzeit mit dem Gedanken, die Dolomiti oder die Classic zu buchen. Bin mir absolut sicher, nächstes Jahr wieder auf Tour zu gehen. 

Liebe Grüße,
Mike


----------



## blacksurf (12. September 2005)

MikeMaschsee schrieb:
			
		

> @coffee, blacksurf
> Nach dem TransAlp ist vor dem TransAlp
> 
> Wenn Ihr nächstes Jahr wieder einen TransAlp fahren wollt, dann wieder mit dem gleichen Veranstalter ? Und welche Tour ?



ja sicher gehts nächstes Jahr wieder in die Alpen


----------



## Coffee (13. September 2005)

MikeMaschsee schrieb:
			
		

> @coffee, blacksurf
> Nach dem TransAlp ist vor dem TransAlp
> 
> Wenn Ihr nächstes Jahr wieder einen TransAlp fahren wollt, dann wieder mit dem gleichen Veranstalter ? Und welche Tour ?
> ...




guten morgen mike,

ja wir sind auch shcon am überlegen. evtl. singletrail basic   der würde uns schon reizen   

ich bin mir sicher das wir wieder über alps biketouren buchen.


grüße coffee


----------



## rpo35 (13. September 2005)

Mahlzeit,

wir sind auch am WE vollkommen überwältigt wieder Zuhause eingetroffen ! Evtl. schaffe ich es noch heute den Bericht zur 1. Etappe fertig zu stellen. Ein ganzer Stapel Bilder ist bereits online...hier und hier noch ein paar von mir auf dem Trail unterhalb der Haselgruber Hütte...

Jetzt gibts wieder ein paar Süchtige mehr... 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MikeMaschsee (13. September 2005)

@rpo35
wilkommen zurück, tolle Bilder   

@coffee
Die singletrail basic soll 'ne super tour sein, aber vom Niveau deutlich heftiger als unsere Vital   .


----------



## Coffee (13. September 2005)

MikeMaschsee schrieb:
			
		

> @coffee
> Die singletrail basic soll 'ne super tour sein, aber vom Niveau deutlich heftiger als unsere Vital   .




ich weiss   hab aber jetzt noch nen jahr zeit draufzupacken. udn den vital habe ich locker weggesteckt, da geht nochwas *gg*


coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeMaschsee (13. September 2005)

@coffee
Hast Du auch schon wieder mit der Vorbereitung für die nächste Tour angefangen ? Oder besser, hast Du gar nicht mit dem Training aufgehört ? Ich bin kurz nach der Tour gleich wieder auf's Bike. Habe inzwischen schon wieder über 3000hm gesammelt   .

Ob die nächste Tour wieder etwas für den Genuss oder eine sportliche Herausforderung wird, da bin ich mir noch nicht so ganz im Klaren. Auf der einen Seite finde ich die Dolomiten landschaftlich super beeindruckend. Daher steht die Dolomiti auf meiner Liste   . Andererseits kann ich mir gut vorstellen, eine sportliche Herausforderung zu suchen, z.B. die Adria-Tour   .

Ist ja noch Zeit, bis die neue TransAlp-Saison startet.


----------



## rpo35 (13. September 2005)

Huhu,

hier noch schnell der Link zum Bericht Tag 1...schee war's...

Liebe Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Coffee (14. September 2005)

MikeMaschsee schrieb:
			
		

> @coffee
> Hast Du auch schon wieder mit der Vorbereitung für die nächste Tour angefangen ? Oder besser, hast Du gar nicht mit dem Training aufgehört ? Ich bin kurz nach der Tour gleich wieder auf's Bike. Habe inzwischen schon wieder über 3000hm gesammelt   .




guten morgen,

ich habe erstmal in der ersten woche danach NIX gemacht *gG* und jetzt in der zweiten woche ebenfalls NIX, sonntag gehts das erste mal wieder aufs bike und die saisonvorbereitung fängt dann bei mir erst so richtig im nov. / dez. an. vorher lass ich die "alte" mit  ein paar schönen touren einfach ausklingen, regelmäßiges training ist jetzt erstmal zuende bis zur saisoneröffnung ;-)


grüße coffee

P.S. danke ralf für den link,....


----------



## rpo35 (16. September 2005)

Huhu,

Tag 2+3 sind online !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Coffee (18. Dezember 2005)

*nach dem alpencross, ist vor dem alpencross*

seit gestern abend gegen 21 uhr ist es entschieden. auch 2006 werde ich mit dem mtb über die alpen fahren. genaue strecke ist noch nicht klar. aber vorraussichtlich wird es eben der "classiker" garmisch > gardasee.

es werden dann mehr km und mehr höhenmeter sein als das erste mal. und ich werde es mit dem fully projekt 2006.

ich werde ihn wieder organisiert machen, wieder mit dem gleichen anbieter, und wieder wird mich blacksurf unterstützen und mit mir das zimmer teilen *gG*

es gibt einige kleine änderungen, an die ich im vorfeld denken muss. so benötige ich die organisation für den transport eines medikaments was gekühlt werden muss und ich täglich spritzen muss. aber da wir gepäcktransport haben, denke ich wird das das kleinste problem.

also dann....nach dem alpencross, ist vor dem alpencross

*2006 rückt näher*

coffee


----------



## rpo35 (18. Dezember 2005)

Ups...da erinnerts Du mich an was  Natürlich ist der Bericht schon lange vollständig. Hab ich leider vergessen weiter zu posten...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## All-Mountain (18. Dezember 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> *nach dem alpencross, ist vor dem alpencross*
> 
> seit gestern abend gegen 21 uhr ist es entschieden. auch 2006 werde ich mit dem mtb über die alpen fahren. genaue strecke ist noch nicht klar. aber vorraussichtlich wird es eben der "classiker" garmisch > gardasee.
> 
> ...



Hallo Coffe,
Ihr seid ja schon wieder fleißig am planen wie ich sehe. 

Aber das steckt an...

Wie wärs mit *Apennin* statt *Alpen*:

Apenninüberquerung 

Diese Tour steht bei mir noch auf den Wunschzettel, eventl. für 2006.

Grüße aus den verschneiten München
Tom


----------



## Wuudi (19. Dezember 2005)

Hallo coffee,

weisst du auch bereits wann ihr fahren werdet ? Wir werden nächstes Jahr sicher wieder einen AlpenX machen und wahrscheinlich wieder um diesselbe Zeit Ende August. Vielleicht treffen wir uns ja eine Woche vor Start wieder im "Nächste Woche geht es los"-Thread 

Wir müssen wieder mal "anders" planen - wenn man mittelt im Gebiet liegt dann gibt es leider 2 Zugfahrten und das ist nicht so toll.
Deshalb werden wir genau eure Strecke ab Naturns für ein verlängertes Wochenende einplanen. Also Meran-Naturns auf dem Fahrradweg und dann in 3 Tagen nach Riva und mit dem Zug zurück. Als Vorbereitung 

Der AlpenX wird dann vermutlich ab Jenbach über Geiseljoch, Tuxerjoch, Pfunderer Joch in die Dolomiten führen aber nur bis kurz unter Bozen und dann wieder nach Hause mit dem Bike.


----------



## Coffee (19. Dezember 2005)

@ wuudi,

ja terminlich werden wir auch ende august, besser anfang september nehmen. da blacky es sich so beruflich besser einteilen kann. und deshalb müssen wir auch rechtzeitig planen ;-) wir freuen uns schon wieder wie blöd   

@ all mountain,
transitalia vom meer nach rom ;-) hört sich auch nett an. da aber vermutlich unsere männer an irgendeinem see/strand auf uns warten möchten, werden wir wieder eine see ankunft planen ;-)


grüße coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertutnix (20. Dezember 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> ... wir freuen uns schon wieder wie blöd



jaja, der virus wenn einmal zuschlägt   

ps die überschrift gehört geändert


----------



## Coffee (20. Dezember 2005)

@ dertutnix,
schon passiert ;-) (threadtitelanpassung)

coffee


----------



## rpo35 (20. Dezember 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> @ dertutnix,
> schon passiert ;-) (threadtitelanpassung)
> 
> coffee


Ahhhh...sowas kannst Du ? Ich bräuchte da auch 'ne Änderung. Melde mich heute Abend mal bei dir...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Coffee (20. Dezember 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ahhhh...sowas kannst Du ? Ich bräuchte da auch 'ne Änderung. Melde mich heute Abend mal bei dir...
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph




wenn du lieb bitte sagst


----------



## Klaus Goerg (22. Dezember 2005)

einmal ist keinmal...trifft bei mir auch zu. In 2005 endlich  mal die Alpen überquert. Sollte eigentlich schon 10 Jahre früher sein. Habe auch die Variante mit Veranstalter gewählt. Find es einfach als angenehmen Luxus mit schöner Unterkunft und gutem Essen. War mit Bike-Alpin und Topguide Hugo Stiegler unterwegs. Strecke vom Bodensee zu Lago M. Landschaft, Strecken, Unterkünfte und Rücktransport top, das Wetter leider nicht. Aber Spass gemacht hats trotzdem.
Fazit: so was muss 2006 wiederholt werden. Soll wieder mit Veranstalter sein, entweder Bike-Alpin oder Alps. 
Ziele sind die Dolomiten oder der Gardasee. 

Vielleicht trifft man sich mal auf solch einer Tour.

Grüsse

Klaus


----------

